# Lazio - Milan: 26 aprile 2021 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (21 Aprile 2021)

Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma

Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky dalle ore 20:45

Seguiranno news e commenti

*Designato Orsato, VAR Mazzoleni.

**Le formazioni dal CorSera in edicola

Lazio 3-5-2: 25 Reina; 77 Marusic, 33 Acerbi, 26 Radu; 27 Lazzari, 21 Milinkovic, 6 Leiva, 10 Luis Alberto, 19 Lulic; 11 Correa 17 Immobile

Milan 4-2-3-1: 99 G. Donnarumma; 2 Calabria, 23 Tomori, 24 Kjaer, 19 Hernandez; 4 Bennacer, 79 Kessie; 56 Saelemaekers, 10 Calhanoglu, 12 Rebic; 9 Mandzukic*


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



La Lazio è in forma e noi facciamo schifo da gennaio.
Se ci va di lusso, vinceremo contro Benevento e Cagliari, il resto le perdiamo tutte.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Aprile 2021)

Sarà la parola fine sulla nostra stagione


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Aprile 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sarà la parola fine sulla nostra stagione



Già finita oggi al momento dei cambi.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sarà la parola fine sulla nostra stagione



Temo anche io


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



primo di 3 scontri diretti.. speriamo di recuperare i 3 titolari


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Temo anche io



Tanto non la giochiamo da 7-8 anni la Champions, anno più anno meno cosa ci cambia? 
La proprietà non ha ambizioni, del resto la Champions non la chiede nessuno"cit.
Siamo l'arsenal italiano.


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (21 Aprile 2021)

Ho già pronto il pallottolliere


----------



## bmb (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



A che serve? Stasera abbiamo deciso di non arrivare quarti.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> primo di 3 scontri diretti.. speriamo di recuperare i 3 titolari



Scontri diretti? Siamo specialisti in quelli, nel perderli però.
Giusto contro la Roma abbiamo vinto, ma perchè siamo di poco più forti ma il livello della rosa e degli allenatori è simile.


----------



## Snake (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



chiodi sulla bara


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2021)

Spero che Pinoli capisca che l'unico modo per fare punti con sta squadraccia è fare come l'inter. Passi in vantaggio e ti chiudi in 10 dietro la linea della palla, non c'è altra via.


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Aprile 2021)

Ho perso cosi tanto estusiasmo ultimamente che non faccio più riferimento solo a lazio milan di lunedì, ma immaginarmi ancora una squadraccia simile anno prossimo faccio veramente fatica (anzi, squadra che sarà peggio di quest'anno senza gigio tomori e ibra).

siamo al punto in cui la qualificazione champions è diventato dopo quasi un decennio cambiare lo status Quo, ovvero che se non ci sono cose particolari sai già che non avverrà neppure anno prossimo, tristissimo per un club come il milan abituato a scudetti e champions.
E ogni anno che passa sarà sempre più difficile, perche le prime 4 prendono 50 milioni rinforzandosi anno dopo anno e tu investi zero: se una delle prime quattro non crolla o investe malissimo, tornano loro in champions l'anno successivo, è pressoché scontato e giusto cosi. 

E' un circolo che da un decennio ormai non riusciamo a spezzare per ripartire, sono svuotato.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Sono molto più ottimista per questa partita di quanto non fossi oggi.
Se giocassimo solo in trasferta sarebbe meglio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Aprile 2021)

Secondo me gli scontri diretti li perderemo tutti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Spero che Pinoli capisca che l'unico modo per fare punti con sta squadraccia è fare come l'inter. Passi in vantaggio e ti chiudi in 10 dietro la linea della palla, non c'è altra via.



E' proprio così che noi prendiamo le migliori imbarcate.
Vedi oggi il cambio Krunic per Calhanoglu,per difendere il vantaggio di una rete...incredibile.

Ogni volta che riusciamo a passare in vantaggio,non riusciamo mai a chiuderla.Mai.
Rimaniamo li,nel limbo,in attesa che l'avversario pareggi e dopo forse,forse,torniamo a giocare.


----------



## robasten (22 Aprile 2021)

Partita da 1 fisso,
A meno che Piolo si decida a lasciare in panca alcuni dei suoi pupilli, ci ha davvero stancato, ed allora forse un X 2 è possibile


----------



## Albijol (22 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Spero che Pinoli capisca che l'unico modo per fare punti con sta squadraccia è fare come l'inter. Passi in vantaggio e ti chiudi in 10 dietro la linea della palla, non c'è altra via.



l unico modo per fare punti era provare a cambiare modulo e passare al 352


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Aprile 2021)

Poteva essere una partita chiave invece diventa totalmente inutile. O meglio se vinciamo arriviamo comunque quinti. Se perdiamo magari anche sesti.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Lotito tra tamponi e rinvio di lazio-toro ha avuto il coraggio di truccare anche questo campionato.

Lazio-toro andava recuperata settimana scorsa o quella prima ancora e invece il buon lotirchio si riserva l'asso nella manica da giocare quando il toro sarà già salvo.

E poi io dovrei tifare per la sopravvivenza di questa serie A a discapito della superlega?
Ma per me possono fallire tutti e chiudere questa farsa.

L'astio che de zerbi non ha nascosto ieri contro il milan è qualcosa di schifosamente di parte, ovviamente nessuna parola sul padrone ovino.
Sono certo che questa storia della superlega la pagheremo carissima sulla nostra pelle, noi però, non le altre due società incriminate.


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2021)

ho sensazioni buone su questa partita per me la vinciamo 1-3


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2021)

il Napoli ha fatto emergere tutte le difficoltà della Lazio nella fase difensiva.
stop a tutte quelle vittorie sofferte e fortunose, contro una più forte perdi e fine.
un'asfaltata storica che aiuterà anche a non giocare con il morale positivo.
vanno battuti a domicilio come la scorsa stagione, serve la concentrazione vista contro la Roma all'Olimpico.


----------



## Giofa (23 Aprile 2021)

Vedo parecchio “ottimismo”, spero sia dovuto all’arrabbiatura legittima post Sassuolo. Partita sicuramente tosta ma che possiamo portare a casa. Bisogna ritrovare un po’ di compattezza e noi tifosi cercare di essere un po’ più positivi, a volte sembra che non vediamo l’ora di criticare e buttare fango sul Milan


----------



## 13-33 (23 Aprile 2021)

Lazio 1 - Milan 3

E andiamo !!!!!


----------



## Walker (23 Aprile 2021)

Se non vinciamo spacco tutto.
Una vittoria rappresenterebbe un passo avanti importante verso la Champions, Ceferin permettendo...ma questo è un altro discorso, e saremmo OT


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2021)

*Designato Orsato, VAR Mazzoleni.*


----------



## Pungiglione (23 Aprile 2021)

Molto difficile ma ci giochiamo tutto, speriamo di recuperare Theo e Ibra oltre a Benna


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Aprile 2021)

Se va bene strappiamo un pareggio inutile


----------



## Superpippo80 (23 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Orsato, VAR Mazzoleni.*



Anzi. Pensavo Giacomelli


----------



## Stex (23 Aprile 2021)

avevano 5 diffidati. manco uno ammonito


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2021)

E intanto la Lazio ha ancora l'asso nella manica: il recupero del toro da giocare quando vogliono loro. 
Ah , quant'è bella la serie A.

La Superlega?
Che schifo, bisogna tutelare le piccole e il calcio della gente. 

Voglio vedere se in champions ci va una tra Lazio e Napoli ,che hanno truccato il campionato, in quanti la penseranno ancora così.


----------



## Devil man (23 Aprile 2021)

Raga sono carico a pallettoni per questa partita per me giocheremo da dio!!!


----------



## sunburn (23 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Orsato, VAR Mazzoleni.*



Più scontato di "Una poltrona per due" alla vigilia di Natale.


----------



## Walker (23 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Orsato, VAR Mazzoleni.*


Accoppiata devastante, credo rigore per la Lazio al Var con quote ridicole


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Accoppiata devastante, credo rigore per la Lazio al Var con quote ridicole



Tranquillo non c'è ne sarà bisogno...bastano 2 cambi di Pioli.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E intanto la Lazio ha ancora l'asso nella manica: il recupero del toro da giocare quando vogliono loro.
> Ah , quant'è bella la serie A.
> 
> La Superlega?
> ...



Ma dai non dire così!
Capisco se la Lega avesse avallato la farsa del rinvio di Juve-Napoli dal 17 marzo al 7 aprile!!!
Invece hanno giocato il 17 marzo e pochi giorni dopo il Napoli aveva la Roma!!

Diciamo le cose come stanno... 

O no? Forse mi sto sbagliando...

PAGLIACCI


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Orsato, VAR Mazzoleni.*



Finita.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Aprile 2021)

se vinciamo le 3 con le piccole e pareggiamo le atre 3?


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2021)

*Le probabili formazioni da Sky

Ma come già riportato potrebbero giocare Romagnoli in difesa e Diaz per Leao.*


----------



## Djici (23 Aprile 2021)

Penso che sarà la Lazio ad escluderci dalla CL... Altro che quel mafioso di Ceferin.


----------



## Gamma (24 Aprile 2021)

Vincere! Senza sé e senza ma, altrimenti ci ritroveremo in una bruttussima situazione.

Attenzione a Torino-Napoli, il Toro non è ancora salvo e secondo me darà un gran filo da torcere ai partenopei. Dovessero evitare la sconfitta ci farebbero un grandissimo favore.
Poi il Napoli avrà anche il Cagliaro la settimana seguente, altra squadra che giocherà col pepe nel fondoschiena e che potrebbe dar loro problemi.
Il Napoli è così, un giorno vince 5-2 con la Lazio e l'altro pareggia con Torino e Cagliari... speriamo bene.


----------



## kipstar (24 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky
> 
> Ma come già riportato potrebbero giocare Romagnoli in difesa e Diaz per Leao.*



formazione che stava vincendo con il sassuolo.
c'è solo una cosa da fare : correre correre correre più dell'avversario e provare giocate di qualità, se ci si riesce magari si vince, sennò la vedo dura..

giochiamo anche di posticipo al lunedì sera.....


----------



## sunburn (24 Aprile 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> giochiamo anche di posticipo al lunedì sera.....


Questo sarà un problema a livello psicologico. Salvo sorprese, scenderemo in campo da quarti in classifica a pari punti col Napoli e la sesta potenzialmente dietro di soli due punti.
Vedremo come reagiranno i nostri. Io non sono molto fiducioso sulla capacità di una squadra giovane di giocare con l'obbligo di vincere. Situazione in cui, tra l'altro, non ci siamo mai trovati con questa rosa.


----------



## R41D3N (24 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Questo sarà un problema a livello psicologico. Salvo sorprese, scenderemo in campo da quarti in classifica a pari punti col Napoli e la sesta potenzialmente dietro di soli due punti.
> Vedremo come reagiranno i nostri. Io non sono molto fiducioso sulla capacità di una squadra giovane di giocare con l'obbligo di vincere. Situazione in cui, tra l'altro, non ci siamo mai trovati con questa rosa.



Siamo in crollo verticale e parliamoci chiaro, è quasi impossibile piazzarsi in zona CL con questo arduo calendario, ma la colpa è solo nostra. I punti persi in casa sono stati troppi. Purtroppo lo stesso epilogo di due anni fa è ad un passo a meno di un clamoroso miracolo. Inaccettabile da campioni di inverno essersi messi in una situazione simile, semplicemente inaccettabile. Qualcuno pagherà ma i soli a rimetterci saremo noi tifosi come da dieci, dico DIECI anni a questa parte.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2021)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS

Anche Sky conferma 
*


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Ma Theo recupera?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Aprile 2021)

Sono ahinoi pessimista. Ennesima partita saltata da Ibra. Diciamogli che sono della Svezia.. lì ne ha giocate 3 in 7 giorni...


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



.


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Tra la gioia per Niente Leao, finalmente! e l'amarezza per Mandzu Titolare con i suoi cinque minuti di autonomia passa tutta la gamma dell'assurdo.


----------



## unbreakable (25 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



sono sincero ho molta paura..non capisco perché ibra in maniera misteriosa abbia saltato 3 partite..l'espulsione è totalmente inventata e non capisco perchè abbia dovuto saltare tutte ste partite..siamo sicuri che stia male che non possa stringere i denti?

manduzkic è un cadavere non riesce a fare una corsa non riesce a proteggere un pallone è fisicamente un catorcio..giochiamo in dieci..leao ultimamente fa schifo ma almeno è sano ed è giovane se non altro uno scatto te lo fa..o quanto meno riprova rebic centrale e leao sulla fascia

veniamo alla lazio..la lazio si ricorderà del 3-0che le abbiamo inflitto l'anno scorso praticamente affondandola oltrettutto viene da una batosta con cinque reti subite e soprattutto all'a andata mentre stavano spingendo per arrivare alla vittoria inzaghi toglie inspiegabilmente savic ed immobile..ritraendosi e permettendo il gol della vittoria..ho paura che pioli con questa formazione con la scelta di mandukic gli stia restituerndo il favore..

possono essere solo timori , ma l'aria che tira non p per niente buona


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS
> 
> THEO NON DOVREBBE ESSERCI*



.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2021)

*Le ultime di formazione

QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/tomori-dubbio-mario-o-leao-theo-si-decide-oggi-vt102503-new-post.html


----------



## Simo98 (25 Aprile 2021)

Partita che possiamo vincere visto che la Lazio viene da una sconfitta imbarazzante e una serie di vittorie di fortuna
Tuttavia i 3 punti non basterebbero a rendermi convinto che possiamo giocarci l'accesso alla CL. Servirebbe il Napoli dell'andata del campionato 
Non entusiasmatevi in caso di vittoria perché la situazione è veramente brutta, siamo a un passo da una debacle storica


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Aprile 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> sono sincero ho molta paura..non capisco perché ibra in maniera misteriosa abbia saltato 3 partite..l'espulsione è totalmente inventata e non capisco perchè abbia dovuto saltare tutte ste partite..siamo sicuri che stia male che non possa stringere i denti?



Ibra vuole andare agli europei 
Così come thiago nel 2012 è stato fuori più del dovuto per andare alle olimpiadi


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS
> *



.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> sono sincero ho molta paura..non capisco perché ibra in maniera misteriosa abbia saltato 3 partite..l'espulsione è totalmente inventata e non capisco perchè abbia dovuto saltare tutte ste partite..siamo sicuri che stia male che non possa stringere i denti?
> 
> manduzkic è un cadavere non riesce a fare una corsa non riesce a proteggere un pallone è fisicamente un catorcio..giochiamo in dieci..leao ultimamente fa schifo ma almeno è sano ed è giovane se non altro uno scatto te lo fa..o quanto meno riprova rebic centrale e leao sulla fascia
> 
> ...



C’è da dire che Lazio ha beccato 8 gol nelle ultime 2. Non è messa meglio di noi.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS
> *



.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS
> 
> Anche Sky conferma
> *



.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



E' proprio il momento perfetto per Mandzukic di dimostrare non sia un ex calciatore.

Speriamo bene. Basterebbe gol in mischia.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2021)

*Le formazioni dal CorSera in edicola

Lazio 3-5-2: 25 Reina; 77 Marusic, 33 Acerbi, 26 Radu; 27 Lazzari, 21 Milinkovic, 6 Leiva, 10 Luis Alberto, 19 Lulic; 11 Correa 17 Immobile

Milan 4-2-3-1: 99 G. Donnarumma; 2 Calabria, 23 Tomori, 24 Kjaer, 19 Hernandez; 4 Bennacer, 79 Kessie; 56 Saelemaekers, 10 Calhanoglu, 12 Rebic; 9 Mandzukic*


----------



## Pit96 (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2321522 ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Lazio 3-5-2: 25 Reina; 77 Marusic, 33 Acerbi, 26 Radu; 27 Lazzari, 21 Milinkovic, 6 Leiva, 10 Luis Alberto, 19 Lulic; 11 Correa 17 Immobile
> 
> Milan 4-2-3-1: 99 G. Donnarumma; 2 Calabria, 23 Tomori, 24 Kjaer, 19 Hernandez; 4 Bennacer, 79 Kessie; 56 Saelemaekers, 10 Calhanoglu, 12 Rebic; 9 Mandzukic*



Manca solo Ibra tra i titolari.
Fuori i maroni oggi e portare a casa i 3 punti. Se vogliamo avere una possibilità non possiamo sbagliare


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

la partita più importante dell'anno ce la giochiamo, ancora una volta, senza punte.

è una barzelletta.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

> Milan 4-2-3-1: 99 G. Donnarumma; 2 Calabria, 23 Tomori, 24 Kjaer, 19 Hernandez; 4 Bennacer, 79 Kessie; 56 Saelemaekers, 10 Calhanoglu, 12 Rebic; 9 Mandzukic



mi piace questo modulo.
penso sia il migliore senza Ibra e con Leao che avrà azzeccato una partita in tre mesi


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2321522 ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Lazio 3-5-2: 25 Reina; 77 Marusic, 33 Acerbi, 26 Radu; 27 Lazzari, 21 Milinkovic, 6 Leiva, 10 Luis Alberto, 19 Lulic; 11 Correa 17 Immobile
> 
> Milan 4-2-3-1: 99 G. Donnarumma; 2 Calabria, 23 Tomori, 24 Kjaer, 19 Hernandez; 4 Bennacer, 79 Kessie; 56 Saelemaekers, 10 Calhanoglu, 12 Rebic; 9 Mandzukic*



spero che qualcuno dei diffidati, magari theo e rebic, si faccia ammonire cosi salta benevento e non la juve. Anche perché sappiamo che altrimenti ce li ammoniscono tutti contro il benevento per fargli saltare apposta la juve


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2321561 ha scritto:


> la partita più importante dell'anno ce la giochiamo, ancora una volta, senza punte.
> 
> è una barzelletta.



Almeno oggi abbiamo lo zombie di Mandzukic, Leao e Rebic. Contro lo United ci siamo presentati con Samu Castillejo. SAMU CASTILLEJO. Forse il giocatore piu inadatto a quel ruolo nella storia del calcio.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2321522 ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Lazio 3-5-2: 25 Reina; 77 Marusic, 33 Acerbi, 26 Radu; 27 Lazzari, 21 Milinkovic, 6 Leiva, 10 Luis Alberto, 19 Lulic; 11 Correa 17 Immobile
> 
> Milan 4-2-3-1: 99 G. Donnarumma; 2 Calabria, 23 Tomori, 24 Kjaer, 19 Hernandez; 4 Bennacer, 79 Kessie; 56 Saelemaekers, 10 Calhanoglu, 12 Rebic; 9 Mandzukic*



Speriamo bene.

Secondo me non facciamo goal neanche con le mani.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2321522 ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dal CorSera in edicola
> 
> Lazio 3-5-2: 25 Reina; 77 Marusic, 33 Acerbi, 26 Radu; 27 Lazzari, 21 Milinkovic, 6 Leiva, 10 Luis Alberto, 19 Lulic; 11 Correa 17 Immobile
> 
> Milan 4-2-3-1: 99 G. Donnarumma; 2 Calabria, 23 Tomori, 24 Kjaer, 19 Hernandez; 4 Bennacer, 79 Kessie; 56 Saelemaekers, 10 Calhanoglu, 12 Rebic; 9 Mandzukic*



Zero scuse per Pioli
A parte Ibra abbiamo tutti i titolari.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2321597 ha scritto:


> Almeno oggi abbiamo lo zombie di Mandzukic, Leao e Rebic. Contro lo United ci siamo presentati con Samu Castillejo. SAMU CASTILLEJO. Forse il giocatore piu inadatto a quel ruolo nella storia del calcio.



io credo che tra casti, leao e manzu non cambi niente. come giocare in 10.

dovrebbe giocare rebic punta con hauge o non so chi a sx. sarebbe tragica ma forse giocheremmo in 11.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10;2321602 ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene.
> 
> Secondo me non facciamo goal neanche con le mani.



e se per sbaglio ne fai 1 poi gli altri si riversano in avanti e pareggiano e poi vincono, perchè non chiudiamo 1 contropiede e non teniamo su un pallone. soffriamo con chiunque.
se invece andiam sotto loro in contropiede son micidiali.

l'unica è tirare a campare fino all'80o poi sperare nel miracolo magari su palla inattiva. spero in una partita bloccatissima.


----------



## darden (26 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2321625 ha scritto:


> io credo che tra casti, leao e manzu non cambi niente. come giocare in 10.
> 
> dovrebbe giocare rebic punta con hauge o non so chi a sx. sarebbe tragica ma forse giocheremmo in 11.



L'errore di base è pensare che Leao/Rebic/Manzo siano alternative ad Ibra.. Rebic e Leao non sono una punta da 20 goal a stagione e nel caso di Manzo non è mai arrivato a 20 goal ed in Italia si è sempre fermato intorno alla decina..

Io visto l'andazzo di Ibra e l'exploit di Tomori fossi stato in Pioli avrei provato a lavorare su un cambio modulo virando verso un 3-5-2

Donnarumma
Tomori - Kjaer - Romagnoli
Calabria - Bennacer - Calha - Kessie - Theo
Leao - Rebic


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Aprile 2021)

darden;2321636 ha scritto:


> L'errore di base è pensare che Leao/Rebic/Manzo siano alternative ad Ibra.. Rebic e Leao non sono una punta da 20 goal a stagione e nel caso di Manzo non è mai arrivato a 20 goal ed in Italia si è sempre fermato intorno alla decina..
> 
> Io visto l'andazzo di Ibra e l'exploit di Tomori fossi stato in Pioli avrei provato a lavorare su un cambio modulo virando verso un 3-5-2
> 
> ...



Sulla carta sembra interessante, però il modulo andrebbe allenato.
Potrebbe essere un'idea per il prossimo anno.


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Aprile 2021)

La sconfitta con il Sassuolo mi ha molto provato, solo una vittoria stasera e il Torino che blocca il Napoli mi potrebbero dare un pizzico di entusiasmo e speranza per il 4° posto.

Abbiamo il calendario più difficile di tutti.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2021)

darden;2321636 ha scritto:


> L'errore di base è pensare che Leao/Rebic/Manzo siano alternative ad Ibra.. Rebic e Leao non sono una punta da 20 goal a stagione e nel caso di Manzo non è mai arrivato a 20 goal ed in Italia si è sempre fermato intorno alla decina..
> 
> Io visto l'andazzo di Ibra e l'exploit di Tomori fossi stato in Pioli avrei provato a lavorare su un cambio modulo virando verso un 3-5-2
> 
> ...



Non è da escludere che giocheremo cosi stasera.

Ma penso con Calabria in difesa e Saele a meta campo.

Tra l'altro non sarebbe una prima assoluta visto che abbiamo giocato cosi già nel derby di ritorno (ma con Romagnoli invece di Tomori cambia la vita, in peggio).


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2021)

claudiop77;2321642 ha scritto:


> La sconfitta con il Sassuolo mi ha molto provato, solo una vittoria stasera e il Torino che blocca il Napoli mi potrebbero dare un pizzico di entusiasmo e speranza per il 4° posto.
> 
> Abbiamo il calendario più difficile di tutti.



Per me siamo quasi spacciati. Pero questo finale di stagione sembra imprevedibile, stasera è uno scontro diretto che potrebbe anche rilanciarci.

Alla fine stiamo facendo la corsa sulla Juve, Atalanta e Napoli ci arriveranno diversi punti avanti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Aprile 2021)

Perdere punti oggi significa lasciare il quarto posto, è un dato di fatto. 

La cosa triste è che anche vincendo non avremmo chissà quale vantaggio.


----------



## darden (26 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10;2321646 ha scritto:


> Non è da escludere che giocheremo cosi stasera.
> 
> Ma penso con Calabria in difesa e Saele a meta campo.
> 
> Tra l'altro non sarebbe una prima assoluta visto che abbiamo giocato cosi già nel derby di ritorno (ma con Romagnoli invece di Tomori cambia la vita, in peggio).



Si potrebbe essere, spesso la linea difensiva è a 3 con uno dei CC che scala o un terzino che si stringe



Lineker10;2321647 ha scritto:


> Per me siamo quasi spacciati. Pero questo finale di stagione sembra imprevedibile, stasera è uno scontro diretto che potrebbe anche rilanciarci.
> 
> Alla fine stiamo facendo la corsa sulla Juve, Atalanta e Napoli ci arriveranno diversi punti avanti.



Io fino alla matematica esclusione non mi do per spacciato, abbiamo visto una marea di risultati non previsti anche questa settimana (vittoria Cagliari a Roma, pareggio fiorentina-juve).. comunque tutto passa dalla lotta retrocessione ed il Napoli ne ha tre di fila (Torino - Cagliari - Spezia ) se una di queste vince con loro fa un balzo in avanti verso la Salvezza


----------



## Manue (26 Aprile 2021)

Bah, 
per me siamo spacciati, purtroppo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10;2321647 ha scritto:


> Per me siamo quasi spacciati. Pero questo finale di stagione sembra imprevedibile, stasera è uno scontro diretto che potrebbe anche rilanciarci.
> 
> Alla fine stiamo facendo la corsa sulla Juve, Atalanta e Napoli ci arriveranno diversi punti avanti.



non la meritiamo, però l'atalanta ciao ma il napoli lascia sempre aperta una speranza. già stasera farà fatica.
e noi all'ultima avremo un'atalanta già qualificata e reduce dalla finale di CI.

e magari con un'offerta per pessina irrinunciabile in caso di CL....................

potrebbero bastare 10 punti, il napoli non so se ne farà più di 13.

probabilità di successo finali 30%


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2318528 ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Alla fine ci siamo riusciti, ci siamo ridotti a giocarcela allo sprint finale punto a punto con tutti gli sconti diretti in trasferta..

siamo davvero incommentabili..


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10;2321647 ha scritto:


> Alla fine stiamo facendo la corsa sulla Juve, Atalanta e Napoli ci arriveranno diversi punti avanti.



Questa cosa l hanno capita ai piani alti, ed è proprio per questo motivo che sono stati chiamati Mazzoleni e Orsato. Stasera si gioca in 11 contro 13


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2321687 ha scritto:


> non la meritiamo, però l'atalanta ciao ma il napoli lascia sempre aperta una speranza. già stasera farà fatica.
> e noi all'ultima avremo un'atalanta già qualificata e reduce dalla finale di CI.
> 
> e magari con un'offerta per pessina irrinunciabile in caso di CL....................
> ...



Temo che il Napoli le vinca tutte. Ma vedremo. Certo con loro abbiamo gli scontri diretti a favore che non è poco.

Ma resto totalmente pessimista, lo dico in base alle prestazioni che facciamo. Per me tutto si decide nella partita con la Juve e sempre secondo me quella ci farà fuori definitivamente dalla corsa per il quarto posto.

Tornando a parlare di stasera, poi, già questa è decisiva ragazzi. Se ci lasciamo le penne rischiamo già tantissimo.


----------



## bmb (26 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10;2321710 ha scritto:


> Temo che il Napoli le vinca tutte. Ma vedremo. Certo con loro abbiamo gli scontri diretti a favore che non è poco.
> 
> Ma resto totalmente pessimista, lo dico in base alle prestazioni che facciamo. Per me tutto si decide nella partita con la Juve e sempre secondo me quella ci farà fuori definitivamente dalla corsa per il quarto posto.
> 
> Tornando a parlare di stasera, poi, già questa è decisiva ragazzi. Se ci lasciamo le penne rischiamo già tantissimo.



Se perdiamo stasera è finita.

Bizzarro come mettendo insieme il girone d'andata con quello di ritorno dell'anno scorso saremmo campioni d'italia, e invece in due stagioni non avremmo racimolato più di un quinto posto.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2021)

bmb;2321712 ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo stasera è finita.
> 
> Bizzarro come mettendo insieme il girone d'andata con quello di ritorno dell'anno scorso saremmo campioni d'italia, e invece in due stagioni non avremmo racimolato più di un quinto posto.



Finita no, ma poi è chiaro che il match con la Juve diventa una vera finale, dove oltretutto potrebbe non bastare nemmeno vincere. Di tutte io vedo solo la Juve in difficoltà, le altre sono in formissima.

Stasera è fondamentale, decisiva non ancora.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Per me questa non è una partita per la Champions, ma è uno spareggio per il quinto e sesto posto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

secondo me state esagerando. fino a 2-3 partite fa si parlava di 75 punti come quota CL.
potremmo addirittura perdere sia stasera che con la juve ed arrivare comunque a 78.

con ibra bene o male puoi vincere tutte le partite con le provinciali e quella con l'atalanta è l'ultima e non sarebbe la 1a volta che una squadra si compra la partita (detto chiaramente).

detto questo per me ripeto sarà difficile spuntarla. ma mancano 6 partite cioè 1/6 del campionato. mica poche.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2318528 ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Manue (26 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## Devil man (26 Aprile 2021)

Correa e Luis Alberto sono in netto calo e loro giocano con 1 giorno in meno di riposo per me oggi abbiamo buone possibilità di vittoria


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2318528 ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Partita che sento terribilmente.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2021)

siamo capaci di vincere con Inzaghi Simone e regalere punti a Pippo


----------



## sunburn (26 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10;2321647 ha scritto:


> Per me siamo quasi spacciati. Pero questo finale di stagione sembra imprevedibile, stasera è uno scontro diretto che potrebbe anche rilanciarci.
> 
> Alla fine stiamo facendo la corsa sulla Juve, Atalanta e Napoli ci arriveranno diversi punti avanti.


Io spero più in qualche &#8220;gattusata&#8221; come quando con noi nelle ultime sei perse 4 punti con Parma e Torino. La Juventus fuori dalla CL è impossibile, a meno che non vogliano farle pagare il fatto di essere la più attiva nella vicenda della Superleague.
Poi non dimentichiamo che in corsa può rientrare anche la Lazio.

Va da sè che possiamo gufare quanto vogliamo, ma se poi noi portiamo a casa le nostre partite...


----------



## Simo98 (26 Aprile 2021)

Non sono psicologicamente pronto a perdere punti questa sera e quindi decretare un'altro anno fuori dalla CL


----------



## Mika (26 Aprile 2021)

Spero si vinca ma dopo il fatto della Superlega e tutti gli ipocriti usciti allo scoperto l'interesse per il calcio è davvero scemato tantissimo tanto che se non si va in CL non mi fregherebbe più di tanto.

Penso che oramai la mia passione per questo sport sia stata letteralmente uccisa, quel poco che era rimasta almeno.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2021)

sunburn;2321780 ha scritto:


> Io spero più in qualche &#8220;gattusata&#8221; come quando con noi nelle ultime sei perse 4 punti con Parma e Torino. La Juventus fuori dalla CL è impossibile, a meno che non vogliano farle pagare il fatto di essere la più attiva nella vicenda della Superleague.
> Poi non dimentichiamo che in corsa può rientrare anche la Lazio.
> 
> Va da sè che possiamo gufare quanto vogliamo, ma se poi noi portiamo a casa le nostre partite...



Infatti i miei dubbi principali sono proprio sul Milan. Siamo obiettivamente i piu discontinui di tutti senza considerare che negli scontri diretti ormai da diverso tempo ne prendiamo.

Stasera è fondamentale dare segni di vita.

Ma dovessi scommettere su chi resterà fuori dalla corsa CL, a mente fredda, lo farei senza dubbi sul Milan. Proprio senza dubbi.
Atalanta e Napoli sono già molto piu forti e complete di noi, hanno piu qualità e pure piu esperienza. Non bastasse sono pure in forma smagliante (Atalanta 10 vittorie nelle ultime 12, Napoli 7 vittorie su 9). Per me non c'è storia.

Resta la Juve che zoppica come noi, anche ieri mi sono parsi proprio incompleti, pure se anche loro sul piano di esperienza in partite decisive e qualità ci sono palesemente superiori.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Mika;2321793 ha scritto:


> Spero si vinca ma dopo il fatto della Superlega e tutti gli ipocriti usciti allo scoperto l'interesse per il calcio è davvero scemato tantissimo tanto che se non si va in CL non mi fregherebbe più di tanto.
> 
> Penso che oramai la mia passione per questo sport sia stata letteralmente uccisa, quel poco che era rimasta almeno.



Idem, ormai è da Parma-Milan che non vedo una partita, quelle col Genoa e Sassuolo le ho proprio saltate per mancanza di interesse, farò così anche stasera.



Admin;2318528 ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


----------



## Devil man (26 Aprile 2021)

sunburn;2321780 ha scritto:


> Io spero più in qualche &#8220;gattusata&#8221; come quando con noi nelle ultime sei perse 4 punti con Parma e Torino. La Juventus fuori dalla CL è impossibile, a meno che non vogliano farle pagare il fatto di essere la più attiva nella vicenda della Superleague.
> Poi non dimentichiamo che in corsa può rientrare anche la Lazio.
> 
> Va da sè che possiamo gufare quanto vogliamo, ma se poi noi portiamo a casa le nostre partite...



Ma scusa sinceramente questa Juventus se non va in Champions è solo per colpa loro e alcuni motivi sono:

1) citando Ciccio Graziani " hanno dato una Ferrari ad un neopatentato.. "
2) Ronaldo non è più Ronaldo e ha la testa all' Europeo ( penso anche che Pirlo non riesca a motivarlo )
3) Il centro campo è il peggiore degli ultimi 7 anni..
4) Diversi giocatori fra questi i senatori hanno mollato dopo tanti scudetti non hanno più fame.. l'unico che si sbatte in quella rosa E CORRE E NON SMETTE DI CORRERE è Juan Cuadrado


----------



## kipstar (26 Aprile 2021)

partita fondamentale a mio avviso almeno da pareggiare. ma che in una eventuale tabella di pronostici sarebbe bene prevedesse una vittoria......comunque per me atalanta al 90% seconda.....quindi 2 posti per tre....vediamo che fa il napoli con il toro. se vince è dura. perché per quanto mi possa sforzare nel crederci e nello sperarlo vedere i gobbi fuori dalla champions mi sembra francamente impossibile.....per tutta una serie di motivi ....
quindi alla fin fine ce la giocheremo con il napoli di Rino....sperando che possano incappare in qualche risultato non positivo già a partire da oggi...a torino


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2318528 ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



*Dovete quotare *


----------



## gabri65 (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2318528 ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Nel nome del Padre, del Figlio, e dello Spirito Santo.

Zero aspettative.

Adesso toglie Krunic, il genio. Ma sarà il primo cambio, manco a dirlo.


----------



## Simo98 (26 Aprile 2021)

A meno di miracoli (sconfitta Napoli e vittoria Milan) stasera ci sarà il più grande sfacelo degli ultimi 80 anni, Caporetto e Milan 2020-2021 saranno dei sinonimi
Fossi nell'allenatore, dirigenza e Tutankamon (Ibra Mandzukic) mi ritirerei o assumerei un profilo bassissimo come fatto dal sig. Ventura dopo la Caporetto nazionale
Dispiace per Maldini essere associato a tale devasto, speriamo che venga ricordato dai posteri per quello che fu da calciatore


----------



## Devil man (26 Aprile 2021)

ragazzi sono tesissimo se oggi non va bene penso che non dormirò stasera.... se pareggiamo come siamo messi ?


----------



## egidiopersempre (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2318528 ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



io dico una cosa: forza milan sempre. Il campionato è stato lungo e pieno di sorprese, non è detto che tutti le vincano tutte sempre. Anche il discorso 'sì ma poi la Juve è impensabile che non si qualifichi in CL...' vero, ma avrebbero dovuto iniziare a fargliele vincere, e non mi sembra che stia succedendo. Vedremo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (26 Aprile 2021)

Simo98;2321816 ha scritto:


> A meno di miracoli (sconfitta Napoli e vittoria Milan) stasera ci sarà il più grande sfacelo degli ultimi 80 anni, Caporetto e Milan 2020-2021 saranno dei sinonimi
> Fossi nell'allenatore, dirigenza e Tutankamon (Ibra Mandzukic) mi ritirerei o assumerei un profilo bassissimo come fatto dal sig. Ventura dopo la Caporetto nazionale
> Dispiace per Maldini essere associato a tale devasto, speriamo che venga ricordato dai posteri per quello che fu da calciatore



a te murphy ti fa 'na sega


----------



## Solo (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2318528 ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Sarebbe anche ora che Mandzukic si meritasse lo stipendio... Ma ci credo poco.

Ovviamente Immobile la metterà dentro di sicuro.

Non credo minimamente ad una vittoria.


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2021)

darden;2321636 ha scritto:


> L'errore di base è pensare che Leao/Rebic/Manzo siano alternative ad Ibra.. Rebic e Leao non sono una punta da 20 goal a stagione e nel caso di Manzo non è mai arrivato a 20 goal ed in Italia si è sempre fermato intorno alla decina..
> 
> Io visto l'andazzo di Ibra e l'exploit di Tomori fossi stato in Pioli avrei provato a lavorare su un cambio modulo virando verso un 3-5-2
> 
> ...



E' un'incapace Pioli, non ha le palle, a 3 ci è passato pure De Zerbi che ha vinto contro la Samp senza attaccanti praticamente.
Ne parlo da mesi, passare a 3 sarebbe stata la logica conseguenza della crescita di Tomori e dei disastri combinati da Theo come terzino di spinta. Oltre a quello pure l'inefficacia come prime punte di Rebic e Leao, ma figuriamoci, questo è il modulo e questa è l'agenda, intanto stasera come ha scritto qualcuno si potrebbe assistere ad un cataclisma di dimensioni cosmiche, forse una delle partite più importanti degli ultimi 13 anni che ancora una volta ci apprestiamo ad affrontare senza attaccanti.
Lunga vita alla mediocrità.


----------



## darden (26 Aprile 2021)

Devil man;2321819 ha scritto:


> ragazzi sono tesissimo se oggi non va bene penso che non dormirò stasera.... se pareggiamo come siamo messi ?



Abbiamo 66 punti e 6 partite mancanti:
- 6V 84 punti --> In CL sicuro
- 5V 81 punti --> In CL sicuro (Napoli con 6V va a 81 e a pari punti passiamo noi)
- 4V 78 punti --> In CL se Napoli fa 5V 78 punti ( Juve e Atalanta con 5V ti sarebbero sopra)
- 3V 1N 76 punti --> In CL se Napoli fa 4V 1N 76 punti e se la Lazio fa 5V 2N 75 punti
- 2V 1N 1P 73 punti --> Sotto le 3V significa che siamo delle capre e ci meritiamo di non andare in CL, comunque servirebbero 3 sconfitte del Napoli, ma rientrerebbe in gioco anche la Lazio


----------



## Simo98 (26 Aprile 2021)

egidiopersempre;2321823 ha scritto:


> a te murphy ti fa 'na sega



Forse non vi è chiaro che finire fuori dalle prime 4 quest'anno sarebbe epocale, ma al contrario


----------



## Superpippo80 (26 Aprile 2021)

Simo98;2321816 ha scritto:


> A meno di miracoli (sconfitta Napoli e vittoria Milan) stasera ci sarà il più grande sfacelo degli ultimi 80 anni, Caporetto e Milan 2020-2021 saranno dei sinonimi
> Fossi nell'allenatore, dirigenza e Tutankamon (Ibra Mandzukic) mi ritirerei o assumerei un profilo bassissimo come fatto dal sig. Ventura dopo la Caporetto nazionale
> Dispiace per Maldini essere associato a tale devasto, speriamo che venga ricordato dai posteri per quello che fu da calciatore




Ah, quindi anche se il Napoli pareggia e noi vinciamo dobbiamo andare in depressione?
Interessante.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2318528 ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Le quote sono scese velocemente a favore della Lazio.
Stamattina: Laz 2.30 Mil 2.90
Adesso: Laz 2.15 Mil 3.10


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Aprile 2021)

Napoli già 0-2

se perdiamo stasera Lazio pure in corso e noi sicuro fuori dalla CL perchè dubito che poi andiamo a fare punti a Torino con la Juve e a Bergamo.

Donnarumma ancora titolare, benissimo così, un applauso alla società. 

In caso di sconfitta stasera spero in esonero di Pioli e di squadra in ritiro fino a fine campionato. 

Perdere stasera sarebbe gravissimo visto che alla Lazio stanno segnando tutti quanti 3 gol a partita....


----------



## egidiopersempre (26 Aprile 2021)

Simo98;2321834 ha scritto:


> Forse non vi è chiaro che finire fuori dalle prime 4 quest'anno sarebbe epocale, ma al contrario



cioè andare in B è stato meglio, ad esempio?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Simo98;2321834 ha scritto:


> Forse non vi è chiaro che finire fuori dalle prime 4 quest'anno sarebbe epocale, ma al contrario



Hai scritto 27 messaggi uno peggio dell'altro su quanto siamo scarsi, mediocri, inguardabili, che siamo destinati alla mediocrità perenne. 
Per me sei un enorme troll di qualche altra squadra, ma nel dubbio ti ho messo sulla lista ignorati.



Admin;2318528 ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2021)

MrPeppez;2321896 ha scritto:


> Napoli già 0-2
> 
> se perdiamo stasera Lazio pure in corso e noi sicuro fuori dalla CL perchè dubito che poi andiamo a fare punti a Torino con la Juve e a Bergamo.
> 
> ...



Esatto, se si perde stasera è esonero anche per me.
Inutile lasciare la squadra in mano ad un tizio che non ci sta capendo più nulla da 3 mesi e mezzo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Raryof;2321905 ha scritto:


> Esatto, se si perde stasera è esonero anche per me.
> Inutile lasciare la squadra in mano ad un tizio che non ci sta capendo più nulla da 3 mesi e mezzo.



E chi metti a 5 partite dalla fine?



Admin;2318528 ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


----------



## sion (26 Aprile 2021)

Simo98;2321834 ha scritto:


> Forse non vi è chiaro che finire fuori dalle prime 4 quest'anno sarebbe epocale, ma al contrario



spero che intervengano i mod e ti sbattano fuori da questo forum...sei palesemente un infilitrato


----------



## Simo98 (26 Aprile 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2321901 ha scritto:


> Hai scritto 27 messaggi uno peggio dell'altro su quanto siamo scarsi, mediocri, inguardabili, che siamo destinati alla mediocrità perenne.
> Per me sei un enorme troll di qualche altra squadra, ma nel dubbio ti ho messo sulla lista ignorati.



Mai detto che siamo scarsi, anzi
Ma sono arrabbiato e deluso a mille visto come stanno buttando la stagione nel cesso facendo qualcosa di epocale
Forse non vi rendete conto. Siamo andati in B ma la situazione era diversa dai...


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2318528 ha scritto:


> Lazio - Milan, posticipo della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 26 aprile 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Non riesco a capire perchè, non sono per nulla nervoso.


----------



## JoKeR (26 Aprile 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2321923 ha scritto:


> E chi metti a 5 partite dalla fine?



Brocchi che si libera dal Monza


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2321923 ha scritto:


> E chi metti a 5 partite dalla fine?



Allegri o Sarri.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Aprile 2021)

Simo98;2321834 ha scritto:


> Forse non vi è chiaro che finire fuori dalle prime 4 quest'anno sarebbe epocale, ma al contrario



Ahahah, ma davvero riesci a divertirti? Trollare deriva da un complesso di inferiorità per chi non lo sapesse


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

*UFFICIALI

LAZIO (3-5-2): Reina; Marusic, Acerbi, Radu; Lazzari, Milinkovic-Savic, Leiva, Luis Alberto, Lulic; Correa, Immobile.

A disp: Alia, Strakosha, Hoedt, Patric, Akpa Akpro, Cataldi, Fares, Parolo, Pereira, Muriqi. All. Inzaghi

MILAN (4-2-3-1): Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Theo, Bennacer, Kessiè, Saelemaekers, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Mandzukic.

A disposiz: Jungdal, T&#259;t&#259;ru&#537;anu, Dalot, Gabbia, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Castillejo, Díaz, Hauge, Kruni&#263;, Meïte, Tonali, Leão. All. Pioli*


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2321968 ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-2): Reina; Marusic, Acerbi, Radu; Lazzari, Milinkovic-Savic, Leiva, Luis Alberto, Lulic; Correa, Immobile.
> 
> ...



Forza Milan 
(Gigio fai il bravo)


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Aprile 2021)

pazzomania;2321941 ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capire perchè, non sono per nulla nervoso.



Perché forse sei già rassegnato


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2321968 ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-2): Reina; Marusic, Acerbi, Radu; Lazzari, Milinkovic-Savic, Leiva, Luis Alberto, Lulic; Correa, Immobile.
> 
> ...



Che schifo....ancora titolare quel buffone di Donnarumma....


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2321968 ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-2): Reina; Marusic, Acerbi, Radu; Lazzari, Milinkovic-Savic, Leiva, Luis Alberto, Lulic; Correa, Immobile.
> 
> ...



Theo, Tomori e Isma acciaccati.
Mario a mezzo servizio, con l'irreprensibile Leang pronto a raccogliere il testimone.
Eppure bisogna trovare il modo di vincere per non buttare nel cesso il lavoro di un anno.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Aprile 2021)

Raryof;2321905 ha scritto:


> Esatto, se si perde stasera è esonero anche per me.
> Inutile lasciare la squadra in mano ad un tizio che non ci sta capendo più nulla da 3 mesi e mezzo.



Parlare di esonero mi sembra esagerato, dovrebbe perdere le restanti partite ed andare in Conference League (Roma permettendo).

Dal momento che Ibra ha rinnovato, mi sembra palese che Pioli comincerà anche la prossima stagione e il progetto mi sembra anche sensato da un certo punto di vista (prettendo che ormai non penso più che Pioli sia un allenatore da Milan). Si cercherà di spremere tutto uel poco rimasto da Ibra (carisma, esperienza, forza etc), si continuerà con Pioli fino a fine contratto e si pregherà di qualificarsi in Champions questi due anni.

Se questa scommessa andrà in porto, si potrà ambire a profili diversi considerando che poi la nuova Champions dovrebbe garantirci accesso incondizionato 

Non dimentichiamoci che Ibra la dentro vale solo meno di Gordon, Gazidis e Maldini. Se lui dice una cosa (purtroppo) lo si ascolta bene, e lui mica é fesso a cambiare le carte in tavola visto tutto quello che sta ottenendo da noi in quest'anno.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2021)

claudiop77;2321973 ha scritto:


> Perché forse sei già rassegnato



Io? no no, nel calcio no 

Anche avessimo 4 punti in meno ci crederei ancora.


----------



## kipstar (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2321968 ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-2): Reina; Marusic, Acerbi, Radu; Lazzari, Milinkovic-Savic, Leiva, Luis Alberto, Lulic; Correa, Immobile.
> 
> ...



comunque lo si sapeva che c'erano delle squadre più attrezzate di noi.....quindi vada come vada....
quello che un po' fa pensare è che a fine gennaio eravamo in testa mi pare....


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2021)

Buciadignho;2321982 ha scritto:


> Parlare di esonero mi sembra esagerato, dovrebbe perdere le restanti partite ed andare in Conference League (Roma permettendo).
> 
> Dal momento che Ibra ha rinnovato, mi sembra palese che Pioli comincerà anche la prossima stagione e il progetto mi sembra anche sensato da un certo punto di vista (prettendo che ormai non penso più che Pioli sia un allenatore da Milan). Si cercherà di spremere tutto uel poco rimasto da Ibra (carisma, esperienza, forza etc), si continuerà con Pioli fino a fine contratto e si pregherà di qualificarsi in Champions questi due anni.
> 
> ...



Ibra senza Champions non vale nulla perché non avrebbe la vetrina internazionale, un vero leader farebbe un unico e sensato pensiero: una squadra che era in Champions e non va in Champions ha bisogno di un allenatore vero che strutturi la squadra e la prepari in una certa maniera.
Cosa siamo stati noi quest'anno? una squadra preparata da cani, con tanti infortunati che quando ha avuto bisogno di quel pizzico di genio da parte di questa fantomatica guida tecnica è crollata del tutto tra un Krunic (per controllare il risultato) e giocatori messi a caso in campo.
Il fatto che a San Siro non vinciamo quasi mai è gravissimo, pensate con lo stadio pieno cosa succederebbe, purtroppo una guida così provinciale col Milan non c'entra nulla, Ibra sa perfettamente di essere fermo e che rispetto ad un tempo non potrà trascinare proprio nessuno per 8 mesi di stagione.
E Maldini giustamente si prende il suo avere, ha puntato su Pioli, ha rinnovato Ibra, classiche manovre incostistenti nel periodo peggiore della stagione e cioè dopo Spezia e dopo la sconfitta con il Sassuolo.


----------



## Simo98 (26 Aprile 2021)

Buciadignho;2321962 ha scritto:


> Ahahah, ma davvero riesci a divertirti? Trollare deriva da un complesso di inferiorità per chi non lo sapesse



Quando non vi piace la verità dite che sono un troll?


----------



## sottoli (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2321968 ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-2): Reina; Marusic, Acerbi, Radu; Lazzari, Milinkovic-Savic, Leiva, Luis Alberto, Lulic; Correa, Immobile.
> 
> ...



Io spenderei 0 di mercato ma andrei a prendere lo staff medico e di preparatori di questi


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2321968 ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-2): Reina; Marusic, Acerbi, Radu; Lazzari, Milinkovic-Savic, Leiva, Luis Alberto, Lulic; Correa, Immobile.
> 
> ...



Forza ragazzi!! Siamo sempre con voi e non vi lasceremo mai!


----------



## CIppO (26 Aprile 2021)

Simo98;2321997 ha scritto:


> Quando non vi piace la verità dite che sono un troll?



Ergersi giudice di oggettiva verità non è che giochi tantissimo a tuo favore, eh


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Aprile 2021)

Raryof;2321993 ha scritto:


> Ibra senza Champions non vale nulla perché non avrebbe la vetrina internazionale, *un vero leader farebbe un unico e sensato pensiero*: una squadra che era in Champions e non va in Champions ha bisogno di un allenatore vero che strutturi la squadra e la prepari in una certa maniera.
> Cosa siamo stati noi quest'anno? una squadra preparata da cani, con tanti infortunati che quando ha avuto bisogno di quel pizzico di genio da parte di questa fantomatica guida tecnica è crollata del tutto tra un Krunic (per controllare il risultato) e giocatori messi a caso in campo.
> Il fatto che a San Siro non vinciamo quasi mai è gravissimo, pensate con lo stadio pieno cosa succederebbe, purtroppo una guida così provinciale col Milan non c'entra nulla, Ibra sa perfettamente di essere fermo e che rispetto ad un tempo non potrà trascinare proprio nessuno per 8 mesi di stagione.
> E Maldini giustamente si prende il suo avere, ha puntato su Pioli, ha rinnovato Ibra, classiche manovre incostistenti nel periodo peggiore della stagione e cioè dopo Spezia e dopo la sconfitta con il Sassuolo.



Beh, io in un anno e mezzo di interviste mi sono fatto l'idea di un megalomane che se le cose vanno bene é solo grazie a lui, i compagni contano poco o niente e Pioli invece é proprio l'unico che salva sempre ed elogia appena possibile (chissà come mai).


----------



## CIppO (26 Aprile 2021)

Forza Ragazzi!


----------



## Simo98 (26 Aprile 2021)

CIppO;2322003 ha scritto:


> Ergersi giudice di oggettiva verità non è che giochi tantissimo a tuo favore, eh



Se per voi stare fuori tra le prime 4 dopo questa stagione non è un tracollo ne prendo atto

In ogni caso forza Milan sempre. Ne abbiamo sopportate tante e sopporteremo pure questa


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

Non so come, ma bisogna provare a vincere se vogliamo continuare a lottare.

Per fortuna ha messo tomori, contro correa e immobile avrei visto malissimo una coppia romagnoli kjaer.
Mandzukic è sembrato un ex giocatore, speriamo abbia un colpo di coda, stasera serve anche lui. Cosi come serve un Leao cazzuto e concentrato, visto che il croato uscirà ben che andrà al 60'.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Stasera ci vuole un miracolo.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Aprile 2021)

Ricordiamoci del carismatico grido di battaglia di Pioli, e qui lo cito : " Se vuoi puoi." .

Dai ragazzi, se volete potete!!

Poveri noi  , speriamo in un miracolo va là che la vedo male...


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2321968 ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI
> 
> LAZIO (3-5-2): Reina; Marusic, Acerbi, Radu; Lazzari, Milinkovic-Savic, Leiva, Luis Alberto, Lulic; Correa, Immobile.
> 
> ...



Ancora con questo Donnarumma...


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

Tare ha parlato di finale per loro, bene andiamo a vincere


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2021)

Forza Milan!


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Aprile 2021)

Forza Milan!!!  

Da Mario non so cosa aspettarmi, o meglio ho paura che soddisfi le mie aspettative...


----------



## Shmuk (26 Aprile 2021)

Andris;2322028 ha scritto:


> Tare ha parlato di finale per loro, bene andiamo a vincere



Siamo un pugile suonato, stiamo MOLTO attenti.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Aprile 2021)

All'andata a fine partita avevo gli occhi lucidi per lo spirito di questa squadra e per le cose straordinarie che stavamo facendo.
Speriamo di non avere gli occhi lucidi per altri motivi questa sera


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Maledetto FascioReina


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Un'azione in velocità che non si vedeva da mesi


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Scorreggia

Già finita


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Horror

Le belle statuine. Calabria e Donnarumma immobili


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2021)

Via, si va a fare dell'altro.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2021)

Ed anche quest'anno andiamo in cl il prossimo anno..


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2021)

Vabbè dai, si può già pensare a fare altro stasera.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

che roba,segna inciampando


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Finita
Grande Bennacer


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Prima occasione nostra: peto in braccio al portiere.
Prima azione loro: gol.
Ottimo inizio, con le palle


----------



## Walker (26 Aprile 2021)

Ho già spento tutto. Sfiducia totale


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Aprile 2021)

Bennacer e Calabria con due dormite brutte, Dollarumma l'ultimo intervento decisivo lo ha fatto 8 mesi fa.


----------



## Solo (26 Aprile 2021)

Partiti alla grande!


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2021)

Finita.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Niente, tutto buttato al cesso ed è giusto così


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Finisce male


----------



## Pit96 (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma si può? Bennacer che cavolo combina? La difesa dov'era?


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Attenzione che ne prendiamo una carrettata


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Una grande mentalità nel preparare gli scontri diretti....


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

come faceva a stare solo ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Grandissimo Dollar stavolta.
Inizio horror.


----------



## Simo98 (26 Aprile 2021)

Sicuro si sono ****** sotto avendo visto la vittoria del Napoli. Ormai hanno mollato


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma la squadra è scesa in campo?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Aprile 2021)

se vabbè bonanotte


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Ci stanno affettando e fanno bene , noi siamo mosci come la diarrea


----------



## Pit96 (26 Aprile 2021)

Qui finisce in goleada mi sa


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Era facile giocare Lazio-Milan lo scorso anno quando non contava un cass


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Tomori comunque troppi elogi. Un disastro in questo inizio


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

bravo Orsacchio a non cascarci


----------



## sacchino (26 Aprile 2021)

È ufficiale siamo la squadra materasso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Aprile 2021)

Non siamo nemmeno entrato in campo. Che strazio.

Solo Pioli poteva diventare campion d'inverno e uscire dalla Champions. Un record.


----------



## R41D3N (26 Aprile 2021)

Correa, strano eh...non segna mai contro il milan


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

bisogna tenere la sfuriata ora e tornare a giocare


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

il goal è un buco di calabria...

Gigio ci tiene in vita.

E' dura ragazzi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Comunque sto Correa contro di noi sempre in versione Neymar. Poi il resto dell'anno nemmeno esiste.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (26 Aprile 2021)

comunque pioli ha l'asso nella manica, krunic.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma veramente fanno? Possibile che questa squadra non abbia altri schemi se non quello di passarsela in difesa e provare il lancio lungo?


----------



## smallball (26 Aprile 2021)

Inizio catastrofico


----------



## Milanoide (26 Aprile 2021)

Per era rigore contro


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2021)

Walker;2322051 ha scritto:


> Ho già spento tutto. Sfiducia totale



Qua si finisce la stagione sbracando totalmente.

Che degrado.
Altra stagione dove dobbiamo resettare tutto.


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Aprile 2021)

La squadra sembra aver mollato.

Tomori sotto pressione sta facendo parecchi errori. 

Cahlanoglu difficile capire perché giochi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Questi laziesi sempre con la var a chiamata, odiosi


----------



## Pit96 (26 Aprile 2021)

Lancio lungo, palla persa. Giocare un po' a calcio?


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Che schifo senza fine comunque


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A';2322077 ha scritto:


> Comunque sto Correa contro di noi sempre in versione Neymar. Poi il resto dell'anno nemmeno esiste.


Correa è forte in generale. 
Ma siamo noi che avendo sempre sotto gli occhi quei pianti tecnicamente parlando di salemakers e chalanoglu ci sembra neymar.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Aprile 2021)

Ragazzi di che vi preoccupate? Cos'è tutto questo pessimismo, siamo secondi no?


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Aprile 2021)

Non capisco comunque la vostra sfiducia, è una partita importante per tutte e due le squadre. Ce la giocheremo. Male ma ce la giocheremo.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Pit96;2322085 ha scritto:


> Lancio lungo, palla persa. Giocare un po' a calcio?



Scherzi ? È una serata storta, ora rialzare la testa e pensare alla prossima"cit


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Che bell'inizio. Difesa più porosa della pietra pomice.


----------



## kastoro (26 Aprile 2021)

È da mesi che dovremmo metterci a 3 a centrocampo, non ne abbiamo più fisicamente per coprire tutto il campo e anche stasera sono praterie su praterie


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

Kessie poco lucido


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Quando parte in verticale la Lazio mette sempre un giocatore solo davanti al portiere


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2021)

Nessuna sorpresa, ma vedere il Titanic che affonda è sempre uno spettacolo desolante.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Aprile 2021)

non ne vinceremo nemmeno da qui alla fine. Facciamo ridere


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Aprile 2021)

Kessié e Bennacer a centrocampo vanno a la meta del ritmo dei Laziali, forse anche meno


----------



## R41D3N (26 Aprile 2021)

Non ci stanno capendo niente, la Lazio gioca a 100 all'ora. Noi siamo fermi...stasera ci fanno il cappotto


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

che fa Hernandez ?
gliela passa ?
SVEGLIATI


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Aprile 2021)

Nelle interviste siamo campioni del mondo: "non bisogna avere il braccino" cit


----------



## Pit96 (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma si svegliano o no?!?!


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Grande assist di Hernandez per un laziale.


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Aprile 2021)

Il problema poi è che con queste prestazioni gli avversari si infuriano ancora di più, perché non ci stanno a stare sotto in classifica ad una squadra che si è dimostrata inferiore.

Giocando così li stiamo caricando tutti: Lazio, Napoli e ovviamente la Juventus, che contro il Milan sfornerà una prestazione sontuosa


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

kastoro;2322092 ha scritto:


> È da mesi che dovremmo metterci a 3 a centrocampo, non ne abbiamo più fisicamente per coprire tutto il campo e anche stasera sono praterie su praterie


sono d'accordo, specialmente con juve e atalanta devi giocare con tonali kessie e bennacer, altrimenti sono due asfaltate sicure.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Che lentezza mamma


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Aprile 2021)

Assist perfetto di Theo a Correa.

Io non mi capacito a spiegare questa involuzione totali di diversi giocatori. Theo e Bennacer evidentemente non erano ancora pronti, sopratutto per una gara contro una squadra fisica come la Lazio. 
Pero anche il resto non ci sta capendo nulla.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Aprile 2021)

La cosa più triste è che alla fine confermeranno anche Piolo, il grande allenatore dei record


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2021)

Theo sveglia idiota


----------



## Pit96 (26 Aprile 2021)

Togliete Theo Hernandez e mettete Dalot


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Madonna Theo non sta nemmeno in piedi.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Altra ca**ta di Hernandez con passaggio orizzontale al centro.


----------



## Theochedeo (26 Aprile 2021)

Tifare Milan fa male alla salute e all'equilibrio psicofisico.. purtroppo sono serio.. questa squadra mi manda costantemente in depressione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Aprile 2021)

Theo sembra di giocare contro, assist dopo assist per la Lazio, inspiegabile, veramente inspiegabile. Sembra drogato.


----------



## kipstar (26 Aprile 2021)

non ci siamo


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Se ne andasse anche Theo che ha rotto le scatole


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

ILMAGO;2322104 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo, specialmente con juve e atalanta devi giocare con tonali kessie e bennacer, altrimenti sono due asfaltate sicure.



Inutile fare sti discorsi, guardiola userà il 4-2-3-1 anche ne dovessimo perdere 40 di fila


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Che lentezza disarmante


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Theochedeo;2322112 ha scritto:


> Tifare Milan fa male alla salute e all'equilibrio psicofisico.. purtroppo sono serio.. questa squadra mi manda costantemente in depressione.



Per questo non guardo più una partita da settimane, ogni tanto mi aggiorno leggendo il forum durante la gara, così salvaguardo un po' la mia salute psicofisica.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Aprile 2021)

Theo dopo un sprint al 14' gia si é piegato. Lui e Bennacer non stanno in piede. Pazzesco.


----------



## Zenos (26 Aprile 2021)

Qualche proclama nel pre partita?


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2322097 ha scritto:


> Kessié e Bennacer a centrocampo vanno a la meta del ritmo dei Laziali, forse anche meno




bennacer lo è da un po, anche kessie oggi mi sembra stanco... lento.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

AntaniPioco;2322117 ha scritto:


> Che lentezza disarmante



Questo succede quando non hai la minima idea di cosa fare in campo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Aprile 2021)

Prova a ripartire la Juventus..


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Caressa:"Prova a ripartire la Juventu", poi cambia frase.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Zenos;2322120 ha scritto:


> Qualche proclama nel pre partita?



No, però tra 2-3 giorni parleranno a valanga


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2021)

Belli sti 15 minuti di passaggi in difesa


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Calhanoglu bello pimpante, eh!


----------



## Milanoide (26 Aprile 2021)

Mi sembra di vedere un Kessie stanco mentalmente e fisicamente.
Mi sembra di rivedere sprazzi di partita contro l'Atalanta, con tutte le preoccupazioni del caso


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Aprile 2021)

iceman.;2322116 ha scritto:


> Inutile fare sti discorsi, guardiola userà il 4-2-3-1 anche ne dovessimo perdere 40 di fila



Se non sbaglio una volta disse anche il perché..."Sono gli altri che devono adeguarsi al nostro modo di giocare, non il contrario"


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma noi puntiamo allo scudetto giusto??


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

ah finalmente un'azione delle sue.
passandola però avrebbe mandato in porta il compagno


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Aprile 2021)

Siamo inguardabili


----------



## R41D3N (26 Aprile 2021)

Ci pensa la turca


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2021)

Si può dire che nei mesi scorsi abbiamo giocato al di sopra delle nostre capacità oppure bisogna aspettare altre sconfitte e partite buttate via per convincersi?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Mandzukic per carità

A due metri dalla porta diamine


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

porca miseria, per poco si è trovato controtempo


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Aprile 2021)

Come trame di gioco e tecnica individuale siamo la sesta/settima squadra del campionato,e stiamo rientrando nei ranghi,c'è poco altro da aggiungere.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91;2322129 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio una volta disse anche il perché..."Sono gli altri che devono adeguarsi al nostro modo di giocare, non il contrario"



Quale sarebbe il nostro modo di giocare poi ce lo spiega.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

L'idiota di M. che pensa di essere ancora a Torino.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

E quando mai segna


----------



## Pit96 (26 Aprile 2021)

Rebic inizia coi suoi tacchi osceni... Ottimo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma basta con questi ricami, cessi


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Qua si fanno i colpi di tacco mentre la stagione va a prostitute. Nel frattempo la Lazio va in porta con due passaggi.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

scusate ma Tomori non ha fatto nulla !
è quello laziale che ha colpito l'altro senza essere spinto !!!
era angolo


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10;2322134 ha scritto:


> Si può dire che nei mesi scorsi abbiamo giocato al di sopra delle nostre capacità oppure bisogna aspettare altre sconfitte e partite buttate via per convincersi?



abbiamo avuto bisogno di uno due rigori a partita per arrivare in Europa League


----------



## Milanoide (26 Aprile 2021)

Su, su, avanti!


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

se giochi da schifo prima o poi la classifica presenta il conto.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10;2322134 ha scritto:


> Si può dire che nei mesi scorsi abbiamo giocato al di sopra delle nostre capacità oppure bisogna aspettare altre sconfitte e partite buttate via per convincersi?



Veramente i più attenti hanno provato a dirlo alcuni mesi fa venendo derisi da alcuni che parlavano già di squadra pronta per un quarto di finale di Champions.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Che bel cesso Hernandez eh


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

ma spazzaaaaaa


----------



## Konrad (26 Aprile 2021)

Hernandez va a fare in cool


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Hernandez è imbarazzante ormai.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Aprile 2021)

Theo miseria, ma cosa fai?


----------



## kipstar (26 Aprile 2021)

non vedo convinzione.....


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB;2322148 ha scritto:


> Veramente i più attenti hanno provato a dirlo alcuni mesi fa



Da gennaio precisamente


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2021)

Senza tutti quei rigorini dove saremmo? 7°? 8°?


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Aprile 2021)

Hernandez e calhanoglu andrebbero sostituiti.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Theo ma perché


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2021)

Quanto è peggiorato theo in fase difensiva? È imbarazzante


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

A che minuto ci accorgeremo che con i lanci lunghi non creeremo mai niente di niente?


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

no fallo laterale e no fallo
bah


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2021)

Albijol;2322156 ha scritto:


> Da gennaio precisamente



Più precisamente ancora da La Spezia. Questa squadra è defunta in quel momento.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Comunque i giocatori non ci credono più da Febbraio
Maledetto Pioli


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

orsato fai meno il fenomeno


----------



## R41D3N (26 Aprile 2021)

iceman.;2322149 ha scritto:


> Che bel cesso Hernandez eh


Si è capito perché il Real lo ha ceduto. È un giocatore che non migliora, continua a fare sempre gli stessi errori.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

bravo Tomori in ripresa dopo un inizio difficile


----------



## Milanoide (26 Aprile 2021)

Spero non sia la partita in cui Kessie si fa espellere


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Aprile 2021)

Kessie mi sembra narcotizzato


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

questo era fallooooo


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

certo che lo psicodramma che c'è qua dentro lo capisco fino ad un certo punto perchè si vede da mesi che son stati fatti davvero troppi errori.
e poi c'è poco da girarci intorno coi preliminari di EL la stagione va sempre così.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Ste fasce non le usiamo più. Non so a cosa servano Rebic e Saele


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

dai stiamo prendendo campo


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

si è messa come peggio non poteva: si difendono bassi e ripartono con correa e immobile


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Eh quando segnamo senza rigore..


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

sto panzone che gioca come il portiere del beach soccer


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

E quando mai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Aprile 2021)

In attacco i nostri giocatori optano sempre per la soluzione piu complicata, non esiste spiegazione per tale ignoranza tattica


----------



## kipstar (26 Aprile 2021)

a questo ritmo non segneremo mai


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooo turco


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Calhanoglu

Non ho parole


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Maledetto turco


----------



## Zenos (26 Aprile 2021)

5 milioni di calci nel cu


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma sta Turca cosa fa?????
Quant'è che vuoi????


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Che degrado sto 10, gliel'ha passata 
Questo è uno dei motivi perché perdiamo le partite comunque


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

l'ha tirata lo stesso di sinistro, a questo punto che ha aspettato a fare ????


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2021)

Calahnoglu..... Quanti milioni vuole?


----------



## Pit96 (26 Aprile 2021)

Gol mangiato da Calhanoglu. Incredibile


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Aprile 2021)

Molti hanno mollato ma molti si sono montati la testa.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

pippone di un turco


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

Roten1896;2322175 ha scritto:


> Ste fasce non le usiamo più. Non so a cosa servano Rebic e Saele



finalmente qualcuno che lo dice: l'inter nel passaggio dal 4231 con due esterni inutili a lautaro lukaku che la buttano dentro ha cambiato la stagione. se i nostri pericoli arrivano dai terzini, perché non far fuori le due ali per altri giocatori, magari con piu goal nelle gambe o quantomeno piu solidi?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Aprile 2021)

Che cesso ragazzi che maledetto cesso da lasciare a zero


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma cosa fa la turca


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

li avevamo sorpresi in mezzo due contro uno


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Darren Marshall;2322190 ha scritto:


> Calahnoglu..... Quanti milioni vuole?



Li sta già prendendo dalla Juve


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2021)

Sempre ste mozzarelle


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Aprile 2021)

Com'era quella favola?Con Rebic in campo,Theo fa scintille,è devastante.Sembravamo devastanti,ripeto,sembravamo,quando le altre ancora dovevano entrare in forma o dovevano assestare la squadra titolare.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Aprile 2021)

sto cesso di turco


----------



## Prealpi (26 Aprile 2021)

Il pippone turco chiede 5 milioni, mamma mia


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

dai bisogna segnare fino alla fine del primo tempo


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2021)

Vattene PIPPALOGHLU VATTENE!!!


----------



## R41D3N (26 Aprile 2021)

Da Kaka' a Chala questi sono i risultati.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

e ottieni qualcosa Kessie


----------



## Zenos (26 Aprile 2021)

È entrato krunic?


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Nel secondo tempo il nostro super mister la ribalta con Leao Kruni&#263; e Meite


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Mah non hanno proprio forza nelle gambe i nostri, sempre mozzarelle tirano


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

bella azione

dai che abbiamo preso campo da dieci minuti abbondanti
fa solo contropiede la lazio ora


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

La classica Mozzarella di Saele


----------



## Pit96 (26 Aprile 2021)

Sappiamo tirare solo scamorze


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Aprile 2021)

Entro fine primo tempo prendiamo il secondo e poi "vai radeee vai radeee bravooo"


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2021)

sono proprio buone le caramelle che tirano i nostri


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Bell'azione di Saele, ma questo è un altro commerciante di mozzarelle. Mai una volta che faccia fare la parata al portiere.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Le mozzarelle da fuori area


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Certo quest&#8217;anno rischiamo di fare qualcosa di storico in negativo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

ci pensa leader ibra a tirarci fuori dai guai ragazzi nel 2o tempo


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Quanto rallenta l'azione il 10 mamma mia.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Comunque ormai non ci fischiano nulla


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Aprile 2021)

Andreas89;2322222 ha scritto:


> Certo quest&#8217;anno rischiamo di fare qualcosa di storico in negativo.


non rischiamo, è già successo. Questa squadra non è grado di vincerle tutte da qui alla fine. E questo si dovrebbe fare


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

che fallo fischia ???
non ha fatto niente


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Hernandez non si smentisce mai, sempre gli stessi errori


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Aprile 2021)

Comunque non abbiamo minimamente i tempi di gioco. I nostri hanno paura a calciare in porta e a giocare la palla di prima.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

mandzukic è inguardabile ma è tutt'un'altra musica da quel ectoplasma di leao.

tocca dirlo.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Mi sfugge davvero il motivo per cui Saele e Rebic stanno giocando trequartisti come nell'albero di natale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma bennacer si è drogato?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma basta con calhanoglu però. Non è in condizione, basta

Bennacer e Theo errori inspiegabili


----------



## Pit96 (26 Aprile 2021)

Fuori il turco e dentro Diaz nel secondo tempo. Anzi subito!


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2021)

Solo una dirigenza di incapace non riesce a vedere che ormai la squadra ha staccato da settimane..

Vabbe ora Gazidis potrà mettere iniziare il Piano Ragnorok...


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

azzo, di poco


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2322230 ha scritto:


> mandzukic è inguardabile ma è tutt'un'altra musica da quel ectoplasma di leao.
> 
> tocca dirlo.



Mi ricordo di te, tra i pochi contro l'arrivo di Marione..avevi ragione come col portiere sfigato.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

crossiamo un po' meglio dai
senza marcatura


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Non ne becca una di testa Mandzukic mamma mia che pacco abbiamo preso, ci avevo creduto un po'


----------



## Prealpi (26 Aprile 2021)

Marione ormai è un pensionato


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

è fuorigioco netto


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Ahahahahahaha che polliiiii


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Stra finita.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2021)

Buona continuazione a continuerà a vedere.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Dovrebbero esonerarlo stasera. Invece lo terranno pure l'anno prossimo

Non c'è via di uscita.


----------



## Walker (26 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2322232 ha scritto:


> Ma bennacer si è drogato?


È l'effetto Ramadan


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

A me sembra buona la posizione


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o;2322237 ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo di te, tra i pochi contro l'arrivo di Marione..avevi ragione come col portiere sfigato.



purtroppo le becco tutte da un po' e è troppo che dico che 4i non ci arriviamo. son più fiducioso adesso che a gennaio.
il che è tutto dire....... 
per questo son così tranquillo.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Che cessi scandalosi tutti comunque, pioli, Donnarumma, Theo, kessie, rebic, sono penosi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

L'aveva pure ciccata ed è passata sotto al Dollar.....


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

questo goal è merito dell'incaponirsi di salemakers in area avversaria, mille tocchi e 1-2 ipotetici che non vengono MAI nella vita.
basta con l'entrare in porta col pallone, si può anche tirare dai 30 metri, almeno non becchi contropiede.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2021)

A sto punto, lo dico a malincuore, se dobbiamo perderla, che ci facciano una valanga di gol. Serve un segnale forte, non si può continuare così. Dobbiamo ancora affrontare Atalanta e Juventus.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Aprile 2021)

Che pollo kjaer


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

iceman.;2322247 ha scritto:


> A me sembra buona la posizione



Anche a me


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Che pena


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

comunque kessie bennacer il ramadan si vede eccome.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

si vedeva in diretta dai
non vi disperate che stiamo giocando meglio di loro da venti minuti
serve più precisione, ma concede tanto la lazio


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Aprile 2021)

Donnarumma felicissimo. Può ancora sperare di giocare la CL con la sua Juventus


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Salvati dal VAR.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2021)

Fuorigioco! Ora reagiamo però.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2322252 ha scritto:


> A sto punto, lo dico a malincuore, se dobbiamo perderla, che ci facciano una valanga di gol. Serve un segnale forte, non si può continuare così. Dobbiamo ancora affrontare Atalanta e Juventus.



Con l'atalanta mi aspetto un altro 5-0


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2021)

Annullato, che culo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Speriamo di non fare i preliminari di Europa League anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2322245 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero esonerarlo stasera. Invece lo terranno pure l'anno prossimo
> 
> Non c'è via di uscita.


Ho fatto bene a non mettermi a guardarla. Palese... Neanche due minuti


----------



## Prealpi (26 Aprile 2021)

Menomale fuorigioco


----------



## ARKANA (26 Aprile 2021)

ma perchè donnarumma continua ad avere la fascia da capitano?


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

28Maggio2003;2322253 ha scritto:


> Che pollo kjaer



Ma quando mai è stato forte sto qua? 
È lento come la emme.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

qualcuno ci guarda dall'alto. FUORIGIOCO.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Ci ha detto bene


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma sempre per terra sto cesso col 10


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2021)

Beh dai ragazzi ma mica pensate che ci meritiamo la champions???


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

porca ladra, facciamo grandi costruzioni e non riusciamo a segnare
dopo la sfuriata iniziale meritavamo il pari ampiamente


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma perché dobbiamo sempre fare un passaggio di troppo?


----------



## ARKANA (26 Aprile 2021)

ILMAGO;2322257 ha scritto:


> comunque kessie bennacer il ramadan si vede eccome.



io infatti glielo vieterei, se sei pagato milioni non puoi permetterti di non essere al 100% della forma solo perchè devi seguire un'usanza della tua religione


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Ennesima occasione nel WC, abbiamo una finalizzazione raccapricciante.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Aprile 2021)

hanno solo rallentato l'inesorabile fine. Non segniamo nemmeno con le mani. 

Prima o poi il secondo in contropiede lo fanno


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2021)

sto cappellaro di reina ovviamente stasera le prende tutte al volo.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Il pippone di Mandzukic.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2322252 ha scritto:


> A sto punto, lo dico a malincuore, se dobbiamo perderla, che ci facciano una valanga di gol. Serve un segnale forte, non si può continuare così. Dobbiamo ancora affrontare Atalanta e Juventus.



Si, con i mafiosi ne prendi altri 3, con i dopati altri 5.


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Aprile 2021)

Saelamaker ha paura di segnare.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2021)

Curiosità statistica: ma Marione l'ha toccata palla???


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

se facciamo 6i ci toccano i preliminari?


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10;2322282 ha scritto:


> Curiosità statistica: ma Marione l'ha toccata palla???



L'ha appena scoreggiata su Reina, non hai visto?


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Non segniamo neanche se giochiamo fino a domenica


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2021)

Ragnet_7;2322277 ha scritto:


> hanno solo rallentato l'inesorabile fine. Non segniamo nemmeno con le mani.
> 
> Prima o poi il secondo in contropiede lo fanno



Ma anche perché chi dovrebbe segnare? Pippaloghlu? Manzo che è un cadavere? Quel palle mosce di Leang?


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

se non fa assurdità con i cambi sono fiducioso
la lazio si è abbassata tanto e ci lascia giocare


----------



## Milanoide (26 Aprile 2021)

Mandzukic mi sta smentendo.
Non male.
I 4 centrali in sofferenza e corrente alternata


----------



## Kaw (26 Aprile 2021)

Potevamo stare sotto di due, ma potevamo benissimo pareggiarla eh, anzi nei 45 minuti meritiamo di più noi.
Ma non segnamo nemmeno con le mani, spero almeno di non perderla questa...


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

Now i'm here;2322278 ha scritto:


> sto cappellaro di reina ovviamente stasera le prende tutte al volo.



purtroppo è più forte del nostro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Non riusciamo a segnare contro questi che hanno preso 8 gol in 2 partite.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10;2322282 ha scritto:


> Curiosità statistica: ma Marione l'ha toccata palla???



Estendo la domanda per rebic


----------



## Prealpi (26 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2322283 ha scritto:


> se facciamo 6i ci toccano i preliminari?


Dipende se la vincitrice della coppa Italia va in Champions, in questo caso i preliminari li fa la settima


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Aprile 2021)

Quel gol preso da polli purtroppo ci sta rovinando la serata, speriamo di ribaltarla alla svelta (prima dell'ingresso di Leang/


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

Milanoide;2322288 ha scritto:


> Mandzukic mi sta smentendo.
> Non male.
> I 4 centrali in sofferenza e corrente alternata



manzu almeno è in campo e fa un po' di casino.
infatti erano settimane che il milan non giocava così bene.

è tutto dire, ma è così.


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Aprile 2021)

Salvo solo Saelemaekers.
Arriviamo sesti.


----------



## King of the North (26 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10;2322272 ha scritto:


> Beh dai ragazzi ma mica pensate che ci meritiamo la champions???



Dopo un girone al primo posto e quasi tutto il ritorno al secondo, si......direi che ce la meritiamo. Smettiamola di screditare sempre i nostri e idolatrare gli altri.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2021)

ILMAGO;2322257 ha scritto:


> comunque kessie bennacer il ramadan si vede eccome.



kessiè non è musulmano.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2021)

Hellscream;2322280 ha scritto:


> Si, con i mafiosi ne prendi altri 3, con i dopati altri 5.


In queste condizioni sì, sicurissimo. Preferisco prenderne 5 dalla Lazio e giocare bene quelle partite.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

Prealpi;2322294 ha scritto:


> Dipende se la vincitrice della coppa Italia va in Champions, in questo caso i preliminari li fa la settima



atalanta e juve ci andranno direi. grazie


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Aprile 2021)

Prealpi;2322294 ha scritto:


> Dipende se la vincitrice della coppa Italia va in Champions, in questo caso i preliminari li fa la settima



Se non sbaglio non ci sono più i preliminari, la settima va in conference


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Aprile 2021)

Salemakers a 2 metri dalla porta e non tira, ma che porcherie sono queste?


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (26 Aprile 2021)

come fa una rosa senza attaccanti ad arrivare tra i primi 4?


----------



## Devil man (26 Aprile 2021)

Belle azioni da Oscar ma non la mettiamo mai dentro..sempre il finale deludente...


----------



## Prealpi (26 Aprile 2021)

Pungiglione;2322303 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio non ci sono più i preliminari, la settima va in conference


Questo non lo sapevo


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2322290 ha scritto:


> purtroppo è più forte del nostro.



non ti ricordi più le papere che faceva da noi ?
per non parlare dello stipendio per fare il panchinaro


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71;2322305 ha scritto:


> Salemakers a 2 metri dalla porta e non tira, ma che porcherie sono queste?



Sono senza personalità, semplice.


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Aprile 2021)

Non giochiamo male, ma segnamo poco per quanto creiamo, é cosí da tutto l'anno.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Non segneremmo manco giocando 6 giorno in 11 vs Lotito solo in pantofole.


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Aprile 2021)

Siamo usciti dall'Europa League anche per vedere queste cose


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2021)

King of the North;2322298 ha scritto:


> Dopo un girone al primo posto e quasi tutto il ritorno al secondo, si......direi che ce la meritiamo. Smettiamola di screditare sempre i nostri e idolatrare gli altri.



Peccato che il campionato duri 38 giornate però


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

Andris;2322310 ha scritto:


> non ti ricordi più le papere che faceva da noi ?
> per non parlare dello stipendio per fare il panchinaro



no sinceramente. avrà giocato 4 partite.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (26 Aprile 2021)

vuoi mettere essere la prima squadra a vincere la conference league. quasi quasi un pensierino.


----------



## clanton (26 Aprile 2021)

Kaw;2322289 ha scritto:


> Potevamo stare sotto di due, ma potevamo benissimo pareggiarla eh, anzi nei 45 minuti meritiamo di più noi.
> Ma non segnamo nemmeno con le mani, spero almeno di non perderla questa...



addirittura meritiamo piu noi ????


----------



## JoKeR (26 Aprile 2021)

Che strazio, speriamo finisca presto questa serie A.

Sinceramente ci sono giocatori fuori condizione, come Calabria, Bennacer, Chala e ora Kessiè e ci sono giocatori acciaccati come Tomori e Theo, ma permangono errori individuali assurdi (Bennacer e Theo).

A calcio cmq si vince segnando e noi abbiamo delle pippe al sugo: come già detto tante volte Rebic mi può andare bene se gli altri in attacco sono Lewandosky e Neymar, se dobbiamo puntare a vincere solo con il croato stiamo freschi.

Non abbiamo gol nei piedi, fanno ridere Chala e Saele (quest'ultimo ha pure giocato bene).
Senza Ibra questa squadra non segna mai.

Sul cadavere di Mario nessun commento, anche se è stato l'unico con cazzimma insieme a Kjaer.

Che scempio...

Non incolpo manco più Pioli, che di colpe ne ha... siamo pieni di pippe.. se vi dicessero scegliete tra Alberto e Chala, Savic e Rebic, Immobile e Mandzu chi scegliereste?

Non mi interessa manco più il piazzamento finale, tifo troppo per non guardare, ma spero arrivi presto il 23 maggio e vada in sordina anche questa stagione.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Aprile 2021)

I 40 milioni di euro non cacciati a gennaio per Chiesa potevano essere ampiamente ripagati con l accesso in champions.

La società non ha acquistato uno che la butt dentro... europa league. MATEMATICO


----------



## Ambrole (26 Aprile 2021)

Tomori sempre più decisivo....che disastro.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

oggi con Ibra staremmo almeno pareggiando
penso sia la prima volta che vedo due settimane out per un affaticamento
non ha voluto rischiarlo in una gara decisiva


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

Ambrole;2322325 ha scritto:


> Tomori sempre più decisivo....che disastro.



se hai staccato dopo 10 minuti sì, poi c'è stata un'altra mezz'oora dove ha fatto bene


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR;2322320 ha scritto:


> Non mi interessa manco più il piazzamento finale, tifo troppo per non guardare, ma spero arrivi presto il 23 maggio e vada in sordina anche questa stagione.



quoto, non vedo l'ora finisca la stagione. 

e poi onestamente mi sono rotta di continuare a gufare i risultati altrui, quando noi facciamo pena e ci stiamo meritando in pieno questa caduta libera.


----------



## darden (26 Aprile 2021)

Comunque tanti errori di controlli e di passaggi.. calha lo toglierei per Diaz subito


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Penso che tutti i tifosi milanisti nel mondo in estate abbiano denunciato il fatto che partire con solo un 40 enne e un 18 enne come punte, con 3 competizioni da giocare, era una follia.
Lo sapevano tutti tranne in dirigenza.


----------



## rednero (26 Aprile 2021)

Con Chiesa avremmo lottato per lo scudetto sarebbe stato un upgrade clamoroso sulla fascia destra


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2021)

La palla ai nostri scotta.
Calha impresentabile. 
Dovrebbe prendere la squadra in mano e invece come sempre è troppo morbido.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10;2322272 ha scritto:


> Beh dai ragazzi ma mica pensate che ci meritiamo la champions???



No.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2021)

rednero;2322337 ha scritto:


> Con Chiesa avremmo lottato per lo scudetto sarebbe stato un upgrade clamoroso sulla fascia destra



Era il mio nome per tutta l'estate. 
Ovviamente il mercato vero lo fanno sempre gli altri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

si ma se andiamo in CL con sta squadra ci distruggono.

il top, e non trollo, sarebbe rimanere fuori con un reset totale.
ma purtroppo il reset arriverà a novembre quando saremo a metà classifica.


----------



## JoKeR (26 Aprile 2021)

Now i'm here;2322333 ha scritto:


> quoto, non vedo l'ora finisca la stagione.
> 
> e poi onestamente mi sono rotta di continuare a gufare i risultati altrui, quando noi facciamo pena e ci stiamo meritando in pieno questa caduta libera.



Il discorso è sempre il solito: non abbiamo gol nei piedi da una vita!!!!

E' dal 2012-2013 che non segniamo mai e poi mai e poi mai.

E senza Ibra, un 40enne sempre più antipatico anche a me, questa squadra non vale una cicca in attacco.
Zero assoluto.
D'altronde abbiamo Rebic, Leao, Chala, gente con 16 gol in tre in un campionato.

Assurdo.
Eppure a calcio si vince segnando.
Lo dissi anche dopo l'acquisto di Higuain che solo con lui e Chala, Suso, Borini, Cutrone non si andava da nessuna parte.
E giù critiche.

A calcio bisogna fare gol, chi cacchio segna da noi????????


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme;2322342 ha scritto:


> Era il mio nome per tutta l'estate.
> Ovviamente il mercato vero lo fanno sempre gli altri.



Figurati, il nostro mercato: Tonali pagato a rate e Hauge a due euro, il resto solo prestiti.


----------



## JoKeR (26 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme;2322342 ha scritto:


> Era il mio nome per tutta l'estate.
> Ovviamente il mercato vero lo fanno sempre gli altri.



E poi ci stupiamo se ci arrivano davanti squadre con Muriel-Zapata, Osimenh-Insigne, Morata-Chiesa.

Non segniamo mai.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Aprile 2021)

rednero;2322337 ha scritto:


> Con Chiesa avremmo lottato per lo scudetto sarebbe stato un upgrade clamoroso sulla fascia destra



Chiesa é costato 60 mln e ne prende 5 l'anno,credo non sìa mai stato nei pensieri della dirigenza,e credo che non sarebbe venuto lui.


----------



## Ambrole (26 Aprile 2021)

Andris;2322332 ha scritto:


> se hai staccato dopo 10 minuti sì, poi c'è stata un'altra mezz'oora dove ha fatto bene



Può anche fare bene altri 80 minuti, ma sono quattro gol in tre partite che fa nella porta sbagliata.
Ci sta disintegrando il campionato.


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Aprile 2021)

Con quale coraggio Calhanoglu chiede 5 milioni?


----------



## clanton (26 Aprile 2021)

Loro corrono noi corricchiamo ....ma per quelli che dicono Pioli/out staesra qual è la colpa di Pioli se Chala ha 2 occasioni e le sbaglia Manzo un altra e la sbaglia Theo fa errori Kessie non è lui Bennacer sta facendo Ramadan Dollarumma non fa il miracolo (a 8 milioni il miracolo si deve fare )


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

ripartire forte come abbiamo lasciato


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Aprile 2021)

"Comincia del movimento sulla panchina del Milan"


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR;2322347 ha scritto:


> E poi ci stupiamo se ci arrivano davanti squadre con Muriel-Zapata, Osimenh-Insigne, Morata-Chiesa.
> 
> Non segniamo mai.



Osimhen che quì dentro venne deriso a più riprese prima Natale,quando era infortunato,poggia le palle in testa a tutto il nostro attacco.


----------



## Simo98 (26 Aprile 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2322072 ha scritto:


> Non siamo nemmeno entrato in campo. Che strazio.
> 
> Solo Pioli poteva diventare campion d'inverno e uscire dalla Champions. Un record.



Non mi capacito di come sia stato possibile un tracollo del genere. È successo che squadre prima in classifica crollassero ma mai che rischiassero di finire 5/6... 
E Pioli in ogni squadra in cui va fa così. È maledetto 



Lineker10;2322272 ha scritto:


> Beh dai ragazzi ma mica pensate che ci meritiamo la champions???



Secondo me si, più di Juve e Lazio sicuramente 
In ogni caso chi se ne frega. L'importante è arrivarci e sperare che qualcosa cambi, un po' come ha fatto l'inter


----------



## rednero (26 Aprile 2021)

MaschioAlfa;2322323 ha scritto:


> I 40 milioni di euro non cacciati a gennaio per Chiesa potevano essere ampiamente ripagati con l accesso in champions.
> 
> La società non ha acquistato uno che la butt dentro... europa league. MATEMATICO





SoloMVB;2322348 ha scritto:


> Chiesa é costato 60 mln e ne prende 5 l'anno,credo non sìa mai stato nei pensieri della dirigenza,e credo che non sarebbe venuto lui.


Purtroppo so bene quanto sia costato... pensavo che avrebbe potuto fare la differenza il suo essere tifoso ma invece no. Anche per questo gli ho gufato la stagione... e ci sto riuscendo &#129315; peccato che noi d’altra parte stiamo facendo l’impossibile per buttarla via &#128542;


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

Ambrole;2322349 ha scritto:


> Può anche fare bene altri 80 minuti, ma sono quattro gol in tre partite che fa nella porta sbagliata.
> Ci sta disintegrando il campionato.



posa il fiasco dai che è l'unico che ha giocato nel girone di ritorno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB;2322356 ha scritto:


> Osimhen che quì dentro venne deriso a più riprese prima Natale,quando era infortunato,poggia le palle in testa a tutto il nostro attacco.



quale attacco?


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

Saelemakers e tira porca di una ladraaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma Saelemakers non sa tirare in porta?


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma tira Saele!!!!
Ma perché nessuno sa calciare in porta????


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma perché non tira? Ignobile

Sempre a voler entrare in porta col pallone, basta


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2021)

che senzapalle, ma tiraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Pit96 (26 Aprile 2021)

A perché non tirano mai?! Perché?!?!


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma bastaaaaaa ma tirateeee


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

è punizione sul turcooooooo


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Scorreggia scherza Tomori


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Tomori letteralmente scherzato


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Saelemaekers vergognati.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2021)

Ciao core...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Aprile 2021)

hahahaha Salame non vuole tirare, proviamo di entrare in porta come il Barca di Guardiola, solo che noi al posto di Messi, Xai e Iniesta abbiamo Salame, la turca e Mandzukic


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

8M quel cesso di salame

8M


----------



## kastoro (26 Aprile 2021)

Va buo, buonanotte a tutti


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Non è fallo sulla Turca?


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

vergognoso se non interviene il VAR


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2021)

Due gol da scorreggia


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Era palesemente fallo su calhanoglu però


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Ogni tiro un gol


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Fallo netto di Leiva.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2021)

A sto punto, spero nell'imbarcata. Tomori comunque disastroso da qualche partita.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Aprile 2021)

Devono annullarlo


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Aprile 2021)

Finita. Vaffxxxxo. Sempre su contropiede.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma è fallo netto su calha.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Aprile 2021)

Se vabbe....non ci fischiano nulla!!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Aprile 2021)

Fallo netto di Leiva, che vergogna.

Disastro Tomori oggi.


----------



## Prealpi (26 Aprile 2021)

Orsato un altro fenomeno


----------



## ARKANA (26 Aprile 2021)

ma siamo propri sicuri che tomori 28 milioni li valga?


----------



## kYMERA (26 Aprile 2021)

Indegni


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

gli prende il piede, che stanno a valutare ???


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

come si fa a beccar gol da li?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2021)

Scandaloso.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Dollarumma


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

ARKANA;2322391 ha scritto:


> ma siamo propri sicuri che tomori 28 milioni li valga?



Per niente


----------



## Zenos (26 Aprile 2021)

Sperare nel bar,gufare avversari,ma meritiamo?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Aprile 2021)

Donnarumma sul suo palo...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (26 Aprile 2021)

Hanno finito davanti alla porta di passare la palla al portiere invece di calciare con potenza? o devo iniziare a pensare vista anche la tragica caduta che questi la qualificazione champions se la siano venduta?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2021)

Confermato? Era fallo netto!


----------



## Ambrole (26 Aprile 2021)

Come dicevo...ERA MEGLIO ROMAGNOLI TITOLARE, ora dite pure di no.
Tomori ci ha *******.il.campionato da solo.
Un.danno assurdo


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2021)

ARKANA;2322391 ha scritto:


> ma siamo propri sicuri che tomori 28 milioni li valga?



pazzesco, due partite da cesso atomico...Power of Pioli???


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

ma stiamo scherzando ??????

pure su sky avevano dato il fallo al replay

pezzo di sterco, per non smentirsi tiene il punto

gli prende prima il piede e poi la palla


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Cioè non lo annulla nemmeno dopo l'immagine in cui lo falcia sulla caviglia

Vabbè


----------



## Prealpi (26 Aprile 2021)

Questo è fuori come un melone, ma dai


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2021)

Vabbè chiudiamo tutto dai.
E' tutto truccato .


----------



## meteoras1982 (26 Aprile 2021)

ARKANA;2322391 ha scritto:


> ma siamo propri sicuri che tomori 28 milioni li valga?



Per me non li vale assolutamente.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Il gol era da annullare ma comunque ben fatto, ce lo meritiamo tutto.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2021)

ormai sta var è una pagliacciata.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma cosa fa Orsacchiotto???????
Fallo solare.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma orsato si droga???


----------



## kastoro (26 Aprile 2021)

Ci fanno purgare la super lega


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Fdp, l'ha visto e confermato. Fdp. Fdp.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Aprile 2021)

Smesso di guardarla.


----------



## ARKANA (26 Aprile 2021)

ahahah ma come confermato? l'ha visto chiaramente che aveva preso la gamba


----------



## kYMERA (26 Aprile 2021)

Assurdo...


----------



## JoKeR (26 Aprile 2021)

Confermato il gol?
FURTO EPOCALE.

Lasciamo perdere.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Aprile 2021)

sbaglio o hanno messo pure la musichetta di San Siro suo goal? Ci prendono anche per il culo


----------



## Ambrole (26 Aprile 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2322389 ha scritto:


> Fallo netto di Leiva, che vergogna.
> 
> Disastro Tomori oggi.



Oggi??????


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Aprile 2021)

ahahahahahahahaha Orsato, e poi volete dirmi che la lega non vuole dimostratci qualcosa?


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Ora possiamo spegnere dai


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2021)

Arbitro indegno


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Sto gol se lo poteva pure risparmiare. Ma ormai gira tutto male


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2021)

Ci vogliono fuori.
I magheggi di lotito.
Chi era contro la superlega?
Tenetevi la serie A.


----------



## Devil man (26 Aprile 2021)

Questa è pura vendetta per la SuperLega


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Aprile 2021)

Ancora dietro a sta pagliacciata state?Questo gol é la risposta a chi criticava la superlega.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

partita rovinata.
questi parassiti che campano di contropiede. 
in 40 minuti non hanno fatto altro che due-tre contropiedi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Aprile 2021)

kastoro;2322416 ha scritto:


> Ci fanno purgare la super lega



Sale in catedra Orsato che ci castiga.


Ma noi ovviamente non diciamo mai niente. Vabbe. É un furto questo girone di ritorno.


----------



## UDG (26 Aprile 2021)

Salutiamo Tomori e la champions ufficialmente


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Già ce li avevamo tutti contro, questi vermi in giallo.
Con la grande idea della Superlega, ancora peggio.
Grazie maledetto Gazidis.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2021)

Comunque preferivo finire ultimo in SuperLiga per demeriti e perchè siamo scarsi piuttosto rimanere nel campionato dei Lotito e dei magna magna..


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2021)

Orsato dovrebbe vergognarsi


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2021)

Questo gol rubato sarà la salvezza di Pioli e lo perdoneranno pure stavolta. Oltre al danno, la beffa...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Aprile 2021)

che roba mamma mia. Ci prenderanno per il culo per secoli. 

L' ac Milan oggi finisce qua. Senza i soldi della Champions si smobilita


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Aprile 2021)

Orsato scandaloso.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2021)

Mi raccomando, restate muti e subite in società. Dovete restare muti e non parlare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Sto infame di Correa gioca solo contro di noi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Aprile 2021)

Mi raccomando Maldini si preoccupasse di andare a pararsi il fondoschiena sulla superlega per il resto stiamo muti


----------



## meteoras1982 (26 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme;2322429 ha scritto:


> Ci vogliono fuori.
> I magheggi di lotito.
> Chi era contro la superlega?
> Tenetevi la serie A.





Mo non esageriamo eh!! Siamo fuori dalla Champions perchè facciamo pena!!!


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Vinciamo lo scudetto quindi?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Ragnet_7;2322439 ha scritto:


> che roba mamma mia. Ci prenderanno per il culo per secoli.
> 
> L' ac Milan oggi finisce qua. Senza i soldi della Champions si smobilita



Capirai per me possono andarsene tutti.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2021)

ma che cacchio combinano i terzini oggi ? kjaer e tomori sempre abbandonati a loro stessi.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Ilicic, Correa, tutti con noi.


----------



## Ambrole (26 Aprile 2021)

meteoras1982;2322411 ha scritto:


> Per me non li vale assolutamente.


Tomori ATTUALMENTE non vale mezzo romagnoli.
I tifosi con la loro guerra a romagnoli hanno determinato la fine della nostra corsa Champions.
E in società da noi, sempre ad ascoltarli i tifosi.
Tomori forse diventerà un grande difensore, ma attualmente è la differenza fra il Milan primo in classifica e quello.fuori dalla Champions


----------



## kYMERA (26 Aprile 2021)

Correa ti venisse un colpo pd


----------



## Zenos (26 Aprile 2021)

Siamo quinti? è successo davvero?


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2021)

Stiamo compiendo la storia, c'è pure tempo per giocarci il posto con la Rometta in conference


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Aprile 2021)

La prossima stagione non la guardo neanche


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Adesso le grandi parate


----------



## Devil man (26 Aprile 2021)

Dopo questa di Orsato ho smesso di vederla Hakan è stato picchiato per 5 minuti 0 falli fischiati.. e poi raga 3 volte davanti alla porta e Salemacco 1 ***** di tiro non lo fa..


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2021)

meteoras1982;2322445 ha scritto:


> Mo non esageriamo eh!! Siamo fuori dalla Champions perchè facciamo pena!!!



Si si come no.
Nel momento decisivo ci stanno tagliando le gambe.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Aprile 2021)

..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Aprile 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2322447 ha scritto:


> Capirai per me possono andarsene tutti.



si ma se poi non li sostituisci con gente meglio...

Preferisco andare in B che continuare a vedere questi scempi


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2021)

Bennacer peggiore in campo.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

Ambrole;2322450 ha scritto:


> Tomori ATTUALMENTE non vale mezzo romagnoli.
> I tifosi con la loro guerra a romagnoli hanno determinato la fine della nostra corsa Champions.
> E in società da noi, sempre ad ascoltarli i tifosi.
> Tomori forse diventerà un grande difensore, ma attualmente è la differenza fra il Milan primo in classifica e quello.fuori dalla Champions



tu difendi tutto il lerciume tra leao e romagnoli


----------



## folletto (26 Aprile 2021)

Mamma mia, siamo veramente bolliti.


----------



## Ambrole (26 Aprile 2021)

Andris;2322432 ha scritto:


> partita rovinata.
> questi parassiti che campano di contropiede.
> in 40 minuti non hanno fatto altro che due-tre contropiedi



A calcio si gioca così, non col possesso palla lento e sterile. Inter docet.
Peccato perché stavamo giocando bene


----------



## markjordan (26 Aprile 2021)

bisogna essere dei masochisti al cubo x guardare questa emme
il var mostra un calcione netto , smentito
basta 

ps 
seele non tira mai e in porta c'e' uno scarsone atomico , annatevene ......


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2322460 ha scritto:


> Bennacer peggiore in campo.



60 milioni....di noccioline


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

Ambrole;2322450 ha scritto:


> Tomori ATTUALMENTE non vale mezzo romagnoli.
> I tifosi con la loro guerra a romagnoli hanno determinato la fine della nostra corsa Champions.
> E in società da noi, sempre ad ascoltarli i tifosi.
> Tomori forse diventerà un grande difensore, ma attualmente è la differenza fra il Milan primo in classifica e quello.fuori dalla Champions



dai raiola lascia perdere, sei l'unico che difende romagnoli e donnarumma.
ti abbiamo sgamato.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

I cambi all'80'??


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2021)

Facciamo una fase difensiva ridicola. Da quando hanno capito come segnarci ne prendiamo due a partita


----------



## Ambrole (26 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme;2322457 ha scritto:


> Si si come no.
> Nel momento decisivo ci stanno tagliando le gambe.



Ma dai non diciamo sciocchezze.


----------



## mark (26 Aprile 2021)

Questa è pura malafede comunque, da ritirare la squadra.


----------



## meteoras1982 (26 Aprile 2021)

Ambrole;2322469 ha scritto:


> Ma dai non diciamo sciocchezze.




Infatti facciamo letteralmente pietà.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2021)

E la Lazio Correa , e il Genoa Destro, e l'Udinese Becao un cesso che ci ncula c'è sempre


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Aprile 2021)

Quest' anno mi fa ancora più male, perché sinceramente ormai credevo alla Champions. 

Gli altri anni era già tutto perso in partenza


----------



## Simo98 (26 Aprile 2021)

Peccato, sembrava l'anno giusto per la rinascita 
Prepariamoci ad un nuovo anno 0. Non mi meraviglierebbero le dimissioni di Maldini dopo questo fallimento e la storia della superleague


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2021)

Quando entrano i mariti?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2021)

Ambrole;2322469 ha scritto:


> Ma dai non diciamo sciocchezze.



Ma hai visto che gol hanno convalidato?
Hai visto che gol hanno annullato alla samp contro il Napoli?
Hai visto quando hanno messo Lazio toro?

Sveglia.


----------



## kastoro (26 Aprile 2021)

Leao già ciondola


----------



## kYMERA (26 Aprile 2021)

Partita da ufficio inchieste comunque


----------



## Manue (26 Aprile 2021)

Allegri subito


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Quel gol comunque è da ritiro della patente arbitrale o qualunque documento sia.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

Calabria ritorna dall'infortunio ma non è quello di prima
a sto punto meglio Kalulu che spingeva fisso


----------



## Milo (26 Aprile 2021)

Come si fa a non pensare male dopo quello che ha fatto l&#8217;arbitro sul secondo gol.

Roba da spaccare tutto in lega


----------



## Ambrole (26 Aprile 2021)

C'è solo un giocatore che può fare qualcosa, ed è leao, tanto vale tentare, ma subito


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2021)

Da notare come Immobile e Correa stracciano la nostra difesa e ad ogni ripartenza si portano quasi sempre in porta. Il tutto, con la più elementare delle verticalizzazioni. Non oso immaginare se avessimo affrontato chessò l'Inter stasera, come sarebbe andata a finire.


----------



## Milo (26 Aprile 2021)

Manue;2322481 ha scritto:


> Allegri subito



Eh si con questa rosa cambierebbe il mondo certo.

Ma facciamola finita per piacere


----------



## JoKeR (26 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme;2322429 ha scritto:


> Ci vogliono fuori.
> I magheggi di lotito.
> Chi era contro la superlega?
> Tenetevi la serie A.



Lo dico sempre: è dalla quinta giornata di andata che ci vogliono fuori. Da Milan-Roma dell'andata..
Rigori contro assurdi (Kalulu, con l'Udinese), nostri fuorigioco valutati per ore, rigori non fischiati, espulsioni incredibili (Tonali, Ibra), squalifiche assurde (Leao) e stasera capolavoro.

Facciamo schifo, ma siamo stuprati da tutti.
DA TUTTI.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2021)

Passata un'ora e Marione ancora la deve toccare.

Tutto bene.


----------



## rednero (26 Aprile 2021)

MaschioAlfa;2322323 ha scritto:


> I 40 milioni di euro non cacciati a gennaio per Chiesa potevano essere ampiamente ripagati con l accesso in champions.
> 
> La società non ha acquistato uno che la butt dentro... europa league. MATEMATICO





kastoro;2322416 ha scritto:


> Ci fanno purgare la super lega


Si esatto purtroppo


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2021)

mark;2322471 ha scritto:


> Questa è pura malafede comunque, da ritirare la squadra.



No no , prendiamoci sempre le colpe noi.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Aprile 2021)

Non ci sono due goal di differenza tra le squadre in campo.
Ma questo finale di stagione ci va tutto male.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme;2322477 ha scritto:


> Ma hai visto che gol hanno convalidato?
> Hai visto che gol hanno annullato alla samp contro il Napoli?
> Hai visto quando hanno messo Lazio toro?
> 
> Sveglia.



bah veramente assurdi sti arbitraggi.

tranquillo ci pensa maldini a proteggerci. mi fido di paolo.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2021)

Ambrole;2322450 ha scritto:


> Tomori ATTUALMENTE non vale mezzo romagnoli.
> I tifosi con la loro guerra a romagnoli hanno determinato la fine della nostra corsa Champions.
> E in società da noi, sempre ad ascoltarli i tifosi.
> Tomori forse diventerà un grande difensore, ma attualmente è la differenza fra il Milan primo in classifica e quello.fuori dalla Champions



dove eri quando romagnoli regalava un rigore a partita ?


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2021)

Ci manca solo Dj Niang e Orco Diaz


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2021)

Swaitak;2322473 ha scritto:


> E la Lazio Correa , e il Genoa Destro, e l'Udinese Becao un cesso che ci ncula c'è sempre



Quando i cessi ti battono è perché il cesso vero sei tu


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2322498 ha scritto:


> bah veramente assurdi sti arbitraggi.
> 
> tranquillo ci pensa maldini a proteggerci. mi fido di paolo.



Gli altri strillano e sbraitano di fronte ai microfoni, lui non vuole o non può?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR;2322492 ha scritto:


> Lo dico sempre: è dalla quinta giornata di andata che ci vogliono fuori. Da Milan-Roma dell'andata..
> Rigori contro assurdi (Kalulu, con l'Udinese), nostri fuorigioco valutati per ore, rigori non fischiati, espulsioni incredibili (Tonali, Ibra), squalifiche assurde (Leao) e stasera capolavoro.
> 
> Facciamo schifo, ma siamo stuprati da tutti.
> DA TUTTI.



Ormai siamo messi così male che pure se ci rubano per noi è giusto così. 
Manca giusto che ci tagliamo le palle da soli.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2021)

Albijol;2322501 ha scritto:


> Quando i cessi ti battono è perché il cesso vero sei tu



verità assoluta amico


----------



## Superpippo80 (26 Aprile 2021)

Questo è l'ottavo o il nono anno consecutivo che facciamo schifo? Ho perso il conto


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

E' riuscito a lasciare dentro Calhanoglu. Vattene allenatore dei miei stivali.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2322498 ha scritto:


> bah veramente assurdi sti arbitraggi.
> 
> tranquillo ci pensa maldini a proteggerci. mi fido di paolo.



Maldini si resterà muto. Noi abbiamo "lo stileeeeh", ricordi? E chi non parla per me merita di essere calpestato ancora di più. Evidentemente non è un problema.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Non riusciamo a segnare manco co FascioReina che va a farfalle


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Fortuna che non stanno infierendo


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

David Gilmour;2322503 ha scritto:


> Gli altri strillano e sbraitano di fronte ai microfoni, lui non vuole o non può?



lui c'ha l'aplomb.
non gliene frega una mazza del milan.

mi darete ragione.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Aprile 2021)

Rebic pietoso doveva uscire lui


----------



## R41D3N (26 Aprile 2021)

Ce ne fanno un altro sicuro...noi non segniamo più


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2322510 ha scritto:


> Non riusciamo a segnare manco co FascioReina che va a farfalle



Stasera non segneremmo manco giocando due ore.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Aprile 2021)

ne abbiamo vinte tante a fortuna e giocando male..con un gol di scarto spesso dopo l'80'...si sapeva che non avremmo durato

l'anno scorso no...sembravamo effettivamente forti ma quest'anno anche il girone d'andata eravamo diversi (anche se vincevamo)


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Mi dicono che non siamo messi male fisicamente vero piolo?


----------



## mark (26 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme;2322496 ha scritto:


> No no , prendiamoci sempre le colpe noi.



Capisco l'errore, ma questo non è errore è malafede. E non è la prima volta, mi sono rotto i cog*lioni, Maldini deve farsi sentire.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

Non capisco come possiamo arrivare prima della lazio, noi davanti non abbiamo uno forte come correa.
Manca la qualità, al momento la qualità della nostra rosa vale la europa League non di più.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

con Ibra in campo sarebbe finita come con la roma e fiorentina, questi stavano sotto un treno dopo Napoli
questa è la verità, altro che le vaccate che leggo


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Mamma mia Orsacchiotto.....


----------



## Milanoide (26 Aprile 2021)

David Gilmour;2322507 ha scritto:


> E' riuscito a lasciare dentro Calhanoglu. Vattene allenatore dei miei stivali.



Vuoi il marito feticcio, confessa!


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2021)

marito 1 pronto a entrare.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Tonali e Dalot
Che cambi...


----------



## braungioxe (26 Aprile 2021)

Con la Lazio perdere ci sta,5 punti li abbiamo persi con sassuolo e Sampdoria,la champions ormai è compromessa


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

Domanda: ma se Scamacca vale 40 milioni Correa quanto vale? 250?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (26 Aprile 2021)

Sotto di 2 gol leva un centravanti puro per leao, grande Pioli dai che cosi riesci a mantenere il 2 a 0..per loro.. non va esonerato,va ricoverato..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2322533 ha scritto:


> Tonali e Dalot
> Che cambi...


questi sono i cessi che abbiamo. 

In teoria quelli più forti erano tutti in campo, pensa come siamo messi


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2021)

mark;2322519 ha scritto:


> Capisco l'errore, ma questo non è errore è malafede. E non è la prima volta, mi sono rotto i cog*lioni, Maldini deve farsi sentire.



Io più di te. 
Qua ci vogliono prendere per fessi.
Il signor cornuto ci dovrebbe spiegare cosa ha visto e cosa ha rivisto in tv.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2021)

braungioxe;2322534 ha scritto:


> Con la Lazio perdere ci sta,5 punti li abbiamo persi con sassuolo e Sampdoria,la champions ormai è compromessa



Appunto. Abbiamo buttato tutto. Quest&#8217;anno è clamoroso.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Milanoide;2322528 ha scritto:


> Vuoi il marito feticcio, confessa!



No, avrei cambiato il turco per Diaz e lasciato Saelemaekers in campo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

ILMAGO;2322536 ha scritto:


> Domanda: ma se Scamacca vale 40 milioni Correa quanto vale? 250?



Vale quei soldi solo quando gioca contro il Milan.
Un po' come i vari Ilicic, Destro e compagnia.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Aprile 2021)

ILMAGO;2322536 ha scritto:


> Domanda: ma se Scamacca vale 40 milioni Correa quanto vale? 250?



è un altro mezzo giocatore dai, non esaltiamolo per due goal contro una squadra allo sfascio. 

È un altro che gioca 2 partite l anno


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Aprile 2021)

Follia di Orsato, che convalida un gol irregolare. 
Follia perché alla Lazio non serviva assolutamente questo gol per vincere: ZERO tiri in porta nel secondo tempo del Milan.


----------



## folletto (26 Aprile 2021)

Davanti facciamo ridere, qualità zero, condizione fisica a picco, come si fa ad insistere col 4231?


----------



## Manue (26 Aprile 2021)

Milo;2322491 ha scritto:


> Eh si con questa rosa cambierebbe il mondo certo.
> 
> Ma facciamola finita per piacere



Falla finita tu se vuoi, io insisto sul quel che penso. 

La rosa era prima fino a metà febbraio, 
poi è sprofondata con gli stessi medesimi giocatori. 

Un calo è comprensibile, 
questo che vedo no.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

ma fammi piacere lupo alberto che si lancia come vinicius


----------



## __king george__ (26 Aprile 2021)

ma il secondo PIoli deve sempre girottolare dietro al primo?..già è fastidioso vederne uno...


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma esattamente Rebic che problemi ha? Quelli di Leao li conosciamo ma quelli del croato...


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

un cross decente riusciamo a farlo ???


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2322537 ha scritto:


> Sotto di 2 gol leva un centravanti puro per leao, grande Pioli dai che cosi riesci a mantenere il 2 a 0..per loro.. non va esonerato,va ricoverato..



si sapeva che aveva un'autonomia ridicola di 45 minuti massimo, e infatti s'è visto, un palo della luce ha più mobilità.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

ogni volta che tira il turco puntualmente becca uno davanti che la devia


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

E non prendiamo mai la porta


----------



## gabri65 (26 Aprile 2021)

Inutile andare ad appellarsi ai complotti stavolta.

Se ti fai defecare in testa da Radu e Lulic, che potrebbero essere scambiati tranquillamente per dei muratori extracomunitari, tanto non puoi valere.

Specialmente quando c'hai gente che per stare in porta a raccattare un goal dopo l'altro sei disposto a sborsare più di 8M.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2021)

Calha se ne deve andare. 
Basta.
Quando va in letargo ci resta x mesi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

ecco quello che sta attaccato con lo sputo che ha finito la stagione.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Aprile 2021)

Theo è un altro mezzo giocatore lanciato dalla annata straordinaria del 2020. 

A fine anno se qualcuno lo vuole glielo porto io in spalla


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (26 Aprile 2021)

braungioxe;2322534 ha scritto:


> Con la Lazio perdere ci sta,5 punti li abbiamo persi con sassuolo e Sampdoria,la champions ormai è compromessa



La champions compromessa?... fortuna che la roma ha mollato altrimenti sti mercenari venduti non entrerebbero neanche in europa league..


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2021)

Sto Pippa Riina oggi in grande giornata..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Senza i rigori avremmo lo stesso attacco del Parma credo.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

Savic ammonito e lo prende in faccia, neanche fallo
ok


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Aprile 2021)

Comunque tirare questa squadra fa veramente male alla salute eh


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Orsato, tutti ad antidiarroici.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Niang entrato con la solita enorme grinta


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

15 minuti finali di un'inutilità pazzesca


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Comunque persino il cadavere di Pirlo ha montato un casino sul nostro gol di Calabria contro la Juve
E noi sempre muti


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2021)

Citando l'amico roten : finita. 

La stagione.
Io mi fermo qua. 
Sono stanco. Addio a tutti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Oltre alla Roma che le ha perse tutte, quand'è stato l'ultimo scontro diretto che non abbiamo perso?


----------



## kipstar (26 Aprile 2021)

C'è da dire che noi un giocatore della qualità di Correa non lo abbiamo


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2021)

Roten1896;2322568 ha scritto:


> Comunque persino il cadavere di Pirlo ha montato un casino sul nostro gol di Calabria contro la Juve
> E noi sempre muti



Alla società piace essere calpestata, giusto così. Anzi, speriamo in cose ancora più grosse.


----------



## Superpippo80 (26 Aprile 2021)

Domanda seria: secondo voi il problema è più fisico o mentale?


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Superpippo80;2322574 ha scritto:


> Domanda seria: secondo voi il problema è più fisico o mentale?



Per me mentale
Pensavano davvero di vincere lo scudetto


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2021)

Superpippo80;2322574 ha scritto:


> Domanda seria: secondo voi il problema è più fisico o mentale?


Mentale. Manca proprio il carattere.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

dopo il 2-0 di Orsato siamo usciti mentalmente dalla gara.
abbiamo fatto mezz'ora prima che il goal era nell'aria
è evidente e qui leggo gente che dice del tracollo meritato
non ho visto un'azione sul fondo della lazio e cross, campano di verticalizzazioni con mezza squadra che non tocca palla


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

I nostri dovrebbero fare allenamenti basici, passaggi contro il muro, etc..uno più scarso dell'altro


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Aprile 2021)

vanno cacciati tutti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Superpippo80;2322574 ha scritto:


> Domanda seria: secondo voi il problema è più fisico o mentale?



Mentale. Questa squadra con mezza formazione fuori era campione d'inverno


----------



## sottoli (26 Aprile 2021)

Chi si aspettava ribaltoni oggi, non stava seguendo con attenzione
Siamo morti e sepolti da mesi


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Orsato ok, un criminale.

Ma se non tiri in porta, non c'è Orsato che tenga. FascioReina non ha fatto una parata. Un paio di volte è andato pure a farfalle.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2021)

ma come abbiamo fatto a viaggiare per mesi a 2 o più gol a partita ? 

adesso neanche con le mani la buttiamo dentro.


----------



## kekkopot (26 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme;2322569 ha scritto:


> Citando l'amico roten : finita.
> 
> La stagione.
> Io mi fermo qua.
> Sono stanco. Addio a tutti.


Io ho ceduto prima il passo. Le partite le seguo solo tramite i vostri commenti. Mi fà troppo male vedere sto scempio di squadra prendere sberle a destra e sinistra dopo quanto fatto nella prima parte di campionato tra l'altro...


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Traversa di Immobile


----------



## Devil man (26 Aprile 2021)

Now i'm here;2322584 ha scritto:


> ma come abbiamo fatto a viaggiare per mesi a 2 o più gol a partita ?
> 
> adesso neanche con le mani la buttiamo dentro.



17 rigori...


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2021)

Una prestazione imbarazzante. Ormai negli scontri diretti perdiamo sempre tanto a zero, senza creare nemmeno un'occasione da rete.

È tristissimo vedere il Titanic affondare per l'ennesima volta, ma per quello che vedo in campo siamo meritatamente quinti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

kekkopot;2322585 ha scritto:


> Io ho ceduto prima il passo. Le partite le seguo solo tramite i vostri commenti. Mi fà troppo male vedere sto scempio di squadra prendere sberle a destra e sinistra dopo quanto fatto nella prima parte di campionato tra l'altro...



Si anche io faccio così, non le guardo più.


----------



## meteoras1982 (26 Aprile 2021)

E basta con sti complotti , facciamo pena in tutti i sensi sia a livello societario e sia a livello di qualità tecniche, non meritiamo la Champions.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Aprile 2021)

Immobile sempre quello che tutti dicevano fosse un cesso... ora ci faceva un eurogol


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

il problema è che anno prossimo avremo una squadra ancora peggiore, questo è quello che mi intristisce di più, non un ulteriore stagione in europa league (8 anno fuori dalla champions):
- grigio, chala andranno via a zero senza incassare un euro
- tomori non sarà riscattato
- kessie e romagnoli andranno ceduti (per non perderli al 100% a zero anno successivo)
- anno prossimo non ci saranno 18 rigori
- anno prossimo Ibra può solo fare peggio di quest'anno, a 41 anni.
- senza champions non ci saranno investimenti

Insomma, male male quest'anno, il rischio è che sia malissimo pure anno prossimo.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Questa squadra senza Ibra è il nulla assoluto. Come ripetiamo sempre. 

Se Ibra non fosse mai tornato, quest'anno avremmo fatto un campionato da settimo - ottavo posto.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (26 Aprile 2021)

Now i'm here;2322552 ha scritto:


> si sapeva che aveva un'autonomia ridicola di 45 minuti massimo, e infatti s'è visto, un palo della luce ha più mobilità.



Ma infatti doveva rimanere immobile davanti alla porta e provarci di testa, più pericoloso lui sulla sedia a rotelle che leao figlio dei fiori che pare cannato..


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Questa è l&#8217;ultima per me. Basta così. Do riposo al fegato quantomeno.


----------



## UDG (26 Aprile 2021)

Mi dispiace dirlo ma non ci meritiamo la champions. Meglio vadano gli altri. A noi invitano solo alla superlega per i raccomandati che schifo


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2021)

meteoras1982;2322591 ha scritto:


> E basta con sti complotti , facciamo pena in tutti i sensi sia a livello societario e sia a livello di qualità tecniche, non meritiamo la Champions.



Facciamo schifo. Verissimo, lo dico da mesi, ok.

Premesso questo, hai una spiegazione che non sia la malafede al convalidamento del secondo gol?


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2021)

Pazzesco. Ci portano a spasso. Uno spettacolo indegno.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

ILMAGO;2322593 ha scritto:


> il problema è che anno prossimo avremo una squadra ancora peggiore, questo è quello che mi intristisce di più, non un ulteriore stagione in europa league (8 anno fuori dalla champions):
> - grigio, chala andranno via a zero senza incassare un euro
> - tomori non sarà riscattato
> - kessie e romagnoli andranno ceduti (per non perderli al 100% a zero anno successivo)
> ...



Li manderei tutti via sinceramente, non se ne salva uno, sono tutti delle scorregge uscite male


----------



## braungioxe (26 Aprile 2021)

Cioè.. Ma avete visto?
Dopo il palo di Immobile c'era un contropiede quanto una casa.. E kessie che fa?Torna indietro, ma così con questa voglia dove dobbiamo andare.. 50 cross inesatti,giocatori che camminano e sbagliano i passaggi più banali...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Aprile 2021)

Tonali un altro bel cessazzo, perderei i 10 milioni e lo farei tornare a Brescia


----------



## kYMERA (26 Aprile 2021)

Ancora dobbiamo fare un tiro in porta


----------



## Milo (26 Aprile 2021)

Manue;2322547 ha scritto:


> Falla finita tu se vuoi, io insisto sul quel che penso.
> 
> La rosa era prima fino a metà febbraio,
> poi è sprofondata con gli stessi medesimi giocatori.
> ...




Dimmi guardiola che formazione faceva stasera e quali cambi faceva. Sono curioso.

Hai ibra rotto, Leao fa vomitare, Theo è morto, a destra hai cadaveri come castelletto e salecoso...

Io veramente non capisco... sarò scemò io!!!!


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Superpippo80;2322574 ha scritto:


> Domanda seria: secondo voi il problema è più fisico o mentale?



Più mentale. Manca il carattere, la grinta. Dalot, Leao, Calhanoglu sono poco più che mozzarelle. Lo stesso Hernandez non mi sembra un leone.


----------



## Milo (26 Aprile 2021)

Ma Theo cosa ha fatto??? Gli è morto il gatto!!!!???? Irriconoscibile da un mese ormai


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

perchè è sceso manza e non è entrato nessuno??????


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2322596 ha scritto:


> Questa squadra senza Ibra è il nulla assoluto. Come ripetiamo sempre.
> 
> Se Ibra non fosse mai tornato, quest'anno avremmo fatto un campionato da settimo - ottavo posto.



io me la prendo anche con lui.
fino alla befana leggevamo ogni giorno "Ibra decide quando giocare"
e ora non dice allo staff che vuole giocare per forza oggi ?
pure che salta il benevento pazienza che lo batti pure con la primavera


----------



## kYMERA (26 Aprile 2021)

Che cesso sto Tonali


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Andris;2322611 ha scritto:


> io me la prendo anche con lui.
> fino alla befana leggevamo ogni giorno "Ibra decide quando giocare"
> e ora non dice allo staff che vuole giocare per forza oggi ?
> pure che salta il benevento pazienza che lo batti pure con la primavera



Sta squadra prende la sveglia pure dal Benevento, altro che primavera.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Siamo in modalità gestione e controllo. Ci sta. Ottimo il ruolo di gestore del giropalla da parte del turco.
I laziali non la vedono più, di questo passo. 
E devono recuperarci due gol con il tempo che stringe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

romagnoli con le mani dietro e girato ahahahaaah mi mancava


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

Comunque i primi 10 acquisti dovranno essere tutti ruoli offensivi. non mi interessa magnain, piuttosto metto Jungdal in porta ma NON accetto una sterilità simile da parte del milan. 

Non lo accetto. Davanti e sulla trequarti valiamo veramente un 8 posto, senza esagerare.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2021)

ILMAGO;2322593 ha scritto:


> il problema è che anno prossimo avremo una squadra ancora peggiore, questo è quello che mi intristisce di più, non un ulteriore stagione in europa league (8 anno fuori dalla champions):
> - grigio, chala andranno via a zero senza incassare un euro
> - tomori non sarà riscattato
> - kessie e romagnoli andranno ceduti (per non perderli al 100% a zero anno successivo)
> ...



niente che non abbiamo già vissuto, ormai questi sono i nostri standard, è quest'anno che siamo stati un'anomalia.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

3-0 di quel cesso di Immobile


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Imbarazzante


----------



## kYMERA (26 Aprile 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2322537 ha scritto:


> Sotto di 2 gol leva un centravanti puro per leao, grande Pioli dai che cosi riesci a mantenere il 2 a 0..per loro.. non va esonerato,va ricoverato..



Non ce la faceva più Mandzukic


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Aprile 2021)

ma esattamente un allenatore cos deve fare per essere esonerato?


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

e dobbiamo stare a sentire gli applausi a sta lazietta che gioca con quattro giocatori


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Aprile 2021)

L'intero secondo tempo è una partita d'allenamento. Lazio mai temuto una rimonta.
Questa è resa incondizionata del Milan


----------



## kekkopot (26 Aprile 2021)

E questi ne hanno prese 5 contro il Napoli eh...


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Buahahahaha se finiva 5-0 non c'era niente da dire


----------



## UDG (26 Aprile 2021)

Spegnete la luce, cala il sipario. Dirò una cavolata, ma questa forse è l'ultima possibilità per cambiare allenatore


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2021)

Gol pazzesco di Immobile. Vittoria loro strameritata! Giù il cappello. Facciamo schifo, semplicemente.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2322610 ha scritto:


> perchè è sceso manza e non è entrato nessuno??????



Ma scherzi? Nessuno è un futuro Pallone d'Oro! Come lui in Europa ce ne sono pochissimi!11!1!! Talento cristallino e diamante grezzo.

Tre a zero. Chiudete tutto e vergognatevi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Su con la vita ragazzi, almeno quest'anno abbiamo sperato fino ad aprile, invece che fino a ottobre.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Aprile 2021)

Eccolo li ciruzzo. Che giocatore


----------



## Zenos (26 Aprile 2021)

Romagnoli mani dietro.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2021)

eccolo qua romagnoli, per chi lo invocava. 

chiedili ancora 5 mln, idiota.


----------



## Milo (26 Aprile 2021)

Giustamente i loro tiri precisissimi.

P a z z e s c o !!!

Maremma stasera spacco tutto


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Stagione finita. Ormai non serve nemmeno cambiare allenatore per me. Trasciniamoci fino a fine campionato e tanti saluti ad un'altra stagione buttata


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Il problema sapere qual è? Tu puoi perdere anche gli scontri diretti, però se in casa avessi fatto il tuo dovere con Samp, Udinese e Sassuolo ora saresti in champions in pratica. Ma tanto con i se e con i ma...


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

Ambrole;2322487 ha scritto:


> C'è solo un giocatore che può fare qualcosa, ed è leao, tanto vale tentare, ma subito


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Grande Romagnoli sul gol. Un, due, tre, stella! Non ti sei mosso, bravo!


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2021)

La nostra dimensione è l&#8217; EL.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Altra imbarcata presa in uno scontro diretto.
3 dalla Juve, 3 dall'Atalanta, 3 dall'Inter e 3 dalla Lazio.
3 is the magic number.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

Incredibile

bergomi fa piu' protesta di maldini sulle ladrate


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Colpe enormi, come al solto, della società.

Andava cacciato senza pietà dopo il derby


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Aprile 2021)

Diaz corre DA solo con palla andando a sbattere sugli avversari.

ZERO ORGANIZZAZIONE, ZERO LUCIDITA'.

E' finita.


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2021)

Grande Romagna mia, è entrato solo per far vedere il suo livello di pippaggine estrema


----------



## Superpippo80 (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2322619 ha scritto:


> 3-0 di quel cesso di Immobile



Quel cesso sarebbe il migliore dei nostri attaccanti da 8 anni a questa parte.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2021)

mancava il millesimo palo in stagione.


----------



## smallball (26 Aprile 2021)

Che iella, traversa


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

traversa e respinta fuori dal panzone


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Romagnoli con la porta vuota a tre metri giustamente cerca il tacco


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Il colpo da karateka di Romagnoli.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Aprile 2021)

MORTI

Donnarumma 5
Calabria 5
Kjaer 5
Tomori 4
Theo 4
Kessie 6
Bennacer 3
Saele 5
Calhanoglu 4
Rebic 3
Mandzuckic 5

Pioli 0


----------



## Manue (26 Aprile 2021)

Milo;2322606 ha scritto:


> Dimmi guardiola che formazione faceva stasera e quali cambi faceva. Sono curioso.
> 
> Hai ibra rotto, Leao fa vomitare, Theo è morto, a destra hai cadaveri come castelletto e salecoso...
> 
> Io veramente non capisco... sarò scemò io!!!!



Quindi la rosa del Sassuolo, Udinese, spezia, Sampdoria, sono meglio della nostra?

Quelli che citi sono gli stessi che il 13/2 erano primi in classifica con 9 punti sulla quinta.. 

In questo momento siamo noi quinti


----------



## gabri65 (26 Aprile 2021)

Quanto guadagna Immobile?


----------



## Milo (26 Aprile 2021)

Bergomi che ci difende più di tutti i milanisti a Sky, pazzesco


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2021)

Bene dai 3-0 e a casa. 

Meno male che era una di quelle partite importanti dove bisogna tirare fuori le palle.

Stagione andata direi. Inutile illudersi. Sperare ci sta, ma babbeo mi dispiace non sono.

Stagione gestita in modo vergognoso con, ribadisco, il peggiore e più inutile mercato della storia del Milan.

Ora si riparte da Pioli e Ibra. Avanti tutta. Verso l'infinito e oltre.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Applausi per Hernandez, applausi per aver perso palla senza rientrare. Per l'ennesima volta.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Milo;2322669 ha scritto:


> Bergomi che ci difende più di tutti i milanisti a Sky, pazzesco



Maldini ci deve delle spiegazioni e non da oggi.


----------



## Milo (26 Aprile 2021)

Chiedeteli pure i contratti al rialzo!!! Fateveli dare a qualcun&#8217;altro!!!!


Ad eccezione di kessie


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

Manue;2322666 ha scritto:


> Quindi la rosa del Sassuolo, Udinese, spezia, Sampdoria, sono meglio della nostra?
> 
> Quelli che citi sono gli stessi che il 13/2 erano primi in classifica con 9 punti sulla quinta..
> 
> In questo momento siamo noi quinti


il sassuolo sulla trequarti e in avanti è pari (se non meglio) del milan, confermo. E infatti vali la loro posizione in classifica, un 7 posto.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Milo;2322669 ha scritto:


> Bergomi che ci difende più di tutti i milanisti a Sky, pazzesco



E tu credi a Bergomi? E' un mega falso. Gode come un riccio.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2021)

Milo;2322669 ha scritto:


> Bergomi che ci difende più di tutti i milanisti a Sky, pazzesco



Siamo arrivati a questo punto


----------



## R41D3N (26 Aprile 2021)

E con questo sono undici anni di nulla assoluto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

3 gol a partita in ogni scontro diretto, e ne mancano altri 2.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

e ora bergomi si lamenta del recupero della lazio alla fine più delle società rivali champions


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2322686 ha scritto:


> 3 gol a partita in ogni scontro diretto, e ne mancano altri 2.



Speriamo ci distruggano


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Aprile 2021)

Mi aspetto silenzio stampa e squadra in ritiro

Iniziamo a metterli in castigo come fatto Napoli


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2021)

guarda come ride sto fdp di donnarumma. 

sto cane maledetto.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Aprile 2021)

A me scoccia dover ripartire dal prossimo campionato con un vecchietto attaccante. E non ce l'ho col vecchietto


----------



## hiei87 (26 Aprile 2021)

Il problema del Milan è che quando siamo sulla trequarti avversaria e il pallone lo hanno i Salemaekers, Leao, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Mandzukic e compagnia bella, io che guardo la partita so che posso tranquillamente distrarmi e guardare altrove, tanto non segneranno mai.
L'azione in cui Salemaeker, in posizione ideale, cerca un improbabile passaggio invece di tirare, è l'emblema perfetto di una squadra scarsa, senza cattiveria e senza attributi.


----------



## Wetter (26 Aprile 2021)

Che delusione tremenda, ogni anno peggio.
Siamo diventati lo zimbello della Serie A per distacco.
Non salvo nessuno, nemmeno Kessie o Ibra.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (26 Aprile 2021)

Tonali 40 milioni.. Barella ne vale 300 allora..


----------



## Milanoide (26 Aprile 2021)

Così deludente che non sono neanche deluso


----------



## kipstar (26 Aprile 2021)

Vedere Gigio che ride dopo averne presi tre....


----------



## darden (26 Aprile 2021)

Vabbè commenti inutili.. noi ci mettiamo del nostro ma ci vogliono fuori dal rigore con il Napoli non dato è un massacro.. qui se quel goal non lo dava poteva benissimo finire diversamente.. ci ha tagliato le gambe


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2021)

kipstar;2322705 ha scritto:


> Vedere Gigio che ride dopo averne presi tre....



'' chemenefregammè io vado in cempions'' cit.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Aprile 2021)

kipstar;2322705 ha scritto:


> Vedere Gigio che ride dopo averne presi tre....



Non gliene frega palesemente un KZ né del Milan né della sua prestazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10;2322672 ha scritto:


> Bene dai 3-0 e a casa.
> 
> Meno male che era una di quelle partite importanti dove bisogna tirare fuori le palle.
> 
> ...



ti ricordi quando ripetevi continuamente che la squadra aveva le PALLE?

e adesso dove sono finite? ci han distrutto la stagione a gennaio quei 3 asini incompetenti in dirigenza.


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Aprile 2021)

Con che faccia mi presento in ufficio domani ragazzi??


----------



## Zenos (26 Aprile 2021)

kipstar;2322705 ha scritto:


> Vedere Gigio che ride dopo averne presi tre....



Arrivano piogge di milioni dai mafiosi


----------



## JoKeR (26 Aprile 2021)

Partita identica nell'andamento a Torino-Milan del 28 aprile 2019, e rubata nella solita vergognosa maniera, al netto del nostro schifo.
Fu la partita che ci fece uscire dalle prime quattro, proprio come stasera.

Donnarumma 2, meglio mettere una sedia al suo posto.. imbarazzante il 2-0 di Correa, come detto da tempo (e s******* da molti) bisognava mettere Tatarusanu da mesi
Calabria 5 in evidente ritardo atletico
Tomori 4 oggi imbarazzante, ma da riscattare per me (altrimenti abbiamo Gabbia-Caldara)
Kjaer 6 il migliore, non affonda
Theo 3 ok il fastidio, ma non si gioca a calcio così
Benna 4 in ritardo sempre
Kessiè 4,5 non sta più in piedi, 44 partite da titolare su 47... non servono 4 cc multicit di settembre... baka lasciamolo agli altri fa schifo multicit di settembre
Saele 6 bravo ma inutile
Rebic 3 l'altro giorno l'ho messo a fatica tra i giocatori che terrei... senza Ibra al fianco questo vale un quinto, come un Nocerino o Boateng qualsiasi
Mandzu s.v. ci ha messo cazzimma
Chala 2 non vedo l'ora che se ne vada

Leao 2,5 
Diaz 4 non la passa mai
Tonali ahahahahah 35 mln?????????????????????? Emblematico il cross da demente che mette per la testa di nessuno o la corsa affannosa appena entrato su Luis Alberto, gli dò un'altra stagione di tempo, tanto ormai non possiamo non riscattarlo
Dalot 5 macchinosissimo

Pioli 9 una squadra di pippe al sugo implosa insieme al suo allenatore, cui però dò un voto altissimo perchè la proprietà non è stata di aiuto: non abbiamo un ***** di giocatore che segna. Siamo a differenza reti +19, le altre a +35, +36, ci vuole Lazzaro per noi altro che Pioli.

IL SISTEMA E ORSATO 10: direzione chirurgica, scientifica... il dolore per avere annullato il gol di Lazzari è passato ad inizia ripresa con un gol assurdo e palesemente in malafede... tutto apparecchiato per il prossimo arbitraggio allo Stadium, cmq tutto ok Lazio-Torino il 18 maggio.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Aprile 2021)

Nevergiveup;2322726 ha scritto:


> Con che faccia mi presento in ufficio domani ragazzi??



Con la faccia del capitano Donnarumma, bella sorridente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

Now i'm here;2322696 ha scritto:


> guarda come ride sto fdp di donnarumma.
> 
> sto cane maledetto.



veramente assurdo. con la fascia al braccio.

tutti i nodi vengono al pettine


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Aprile 2021)

Donnarumma 5
Theo 5 qui mi si rideva dietro quando ho scritto che con un'offerta di 50 mln lo portavo a piedi io
Tomori 5 ultime tre partite preoccupanti nemmeno lui riscattiamo e teniamo il bidone del capitano
Kjaer 6
Calabria 5 post infortunio il calabria che conosciamo purtroppo
Kessiè 6
Bennacer 5
Rebic 4
Calhanoglu 4,5 gioca palesemente contro 
Saelemakers 6,5 il migliore in campo ed il primo ad uscire
Mandzukic 5

Leao 3 un pallone toccato, giocatore pietoso
Diaz 6
Tonali 5 ho dubbi pure sul suo riscatto ma è giovane
Dalot 6
Romagnoli sv

Pioli 0 ZERO, prendiamo il 2-0 e aspetta 10 minuti per fare i cambi e non contento fa entrare due giocatori fuori ruolo. 

Lo dicevo due mesi fa di stare attenti, ora persino il quinto posto è difficile, squadra allo sbando, se stasera non vengono presi provvedimenti è davvero un circo, l'allenatore, se così posso chiamarlo, è da esonerare e la squadra in ritiro. 

P.S.: ringraziamo la Roma che si sta concentrando sull'Europa League altrimenti quest'anno di nuovo preliminari di EL.

Squadra vomitevole e società imbarazzante.

W la Superleague


----------



## JoKeR (26 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2322725 ha scritto:


> ti ricordi quando ripetevi continuamente che la squadra aveva le PALLE?
> 
> e adesso dove sono finite? ci han distrutto la stagione a gennaio quei 3 asini incompetenti in dirigenza.



Ma smettiamola, facciamo pena da sempre!! Abbiamo una rosa di pippe al sugo che ha overperfomato in un momento particolare quasi esclusivamente sullo slancio di Ibra.

Non abbiamo chi segna, abbiamo 2 cc in croce, abbiamo un solo centravanti 40enni.
Dove eravamo a dicembre 2019? 5-0 dall'Atalanta. Proprio come oggi, non ci sono grandi differenze.
I nostri competitors hanno comprato Hakimi, Chiesa e Osimenh. Noi Tonali e Hauge.


----------



## Victorss (26 Aprile 2021)

Complimenti a tutti e complimenti val sicario mandato dalla UEFA che ha cominciato il suo lavoro questa sera in occasione del secondo goal.


----------



## andrec21 (26 Aprile 2021)

60 gol fatti, 18 in meno dell’Atalanta. Se togliamo i rigori, che c’erano eh, siamo a 42 gol su azione. QUARANTADUE. Roba da decimo posto. 
Si ok Orsato, gli errori, ma siamo in mano a una squadra di bambocci che pensano a farsi le storie in limousine o a registrare gli album trap, cioè sto valutando anche se ne valga davvero la pena di sprecare ancora il mio tempo.


----------



## JoKeR (26 Aprile 2021)

andrec21;2322763 ha scritto:


> 60 gol fatti, 18 in meno dell&#8217;Atalanta. Se togliamo i rigori, che c&#8217;erano eh, siamo a 42 gol su azione. QUARANTADUE. Roba da decimo posto.
> Si ok Orsato, gli errori, ma siamo in mano a una squadra di bambocci che pensano a farsi le storie in limousine o a registrare gli album trap, cioè sto valutando anche se ne valga davvero la pena di sprecare ancora il mio tempo.



Non c'è chi segna, ma qui si continuano a schifare Thauvin o Depay a 0 o Insigne se non rinnova.
ASSURDO, non abbiamo gol nei piedi, nessuno.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2322680 ha scritto:


> E tu credi a Bergomi? E' un mega falso. Gode come un riccio.


esatto! non a caso vede cose che non esistono, come super prestazioni di salemakers quando è uno dei problemi il fatto che nostri trequaartisti non segnino manco per sbaglio. invece per lui grandi prestazioni, grandi giocatori, ahahah ma la finisse. siamo scarsi davanti.


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Aprile 2021)

Nevergiveup;2322726 ha scritto:


> Con che faccia mi presento in ufficio domani ragazzi??



Fai smart working


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2021)

Le prendiamo da Sassuolo e Lazio... Però quanto sarebbe bello giocare sempre contro il Real il Barca e il City


----------



## TheZio (26 Aprile 2021)

E’ da un po’ che non scrivo qua.. Alcuni commenti negativi che leggevo non mi facevano stare bene, volevo essere positivo, ma oggi ho proprio bisogno di sfogarmi..
Questo club ha due grossi problemi: 
Il primo è mentale. Alcuni giocatori non hanno carattere. E se non hai le p...e non dovresti giocare nel Milan.
Non mi soffermo sui singoli, anche se credo che si veda quei pochi che il carattere ce l'hanno..
E' incredibile come appena abbiamo un obbiettivo la squadra si scioglie come neve al sole.. Quanto gli obbiettivi non ci sono ecco che incredibilmente si gioca spensierati e quindi meglio..
E' penoso vedere passaggi sbagliati da qualche centimetro, tiri che non arrivano nemmeno in porta, un giocatore che fa un movimento e il compagno che gli passa la palla dietro.. E poi i tiri... Si vede che non c'è convinzione, che c'è paura.. mah...
Il secondo è la proprietà/dirigenza.
Non esiste un progetto, non esiste una pianificazione. Esiste solo un AD che dedica attenzione solo ai problemi del razzismo e al calcio femminile.
Condivisibile, per qualcuno forse, non per me. Per me l'AD del Milan deve pensare e parlare solo dell'AC Milan.
La Juve ha svoltato con Marotta, gran conoscitore di calcio. E pure l'Inter per tornare a vincere se lo è presa.
L'Atalanta ha un gran DS Sartori, e pure la Lazio ha Tare che dà piste a molti.
Non voglio fare processi a Maldini e Massara che, probabilmente, devono fare le nozze con i fichi secchi, ma per tornare forse bisogna anche investire sulla dirigenza, con nomi competenti e che conoscono il calcio italiota. 
Anche il buon Pioli stava facendo un buon lavoro, ma è sempre un allenatore che non ha combinato niente in carriera. 
Poi forse sarebbe il caso di vedere da noi un allenatore che sia un figlio di p..., lamentoso e rognoso stile De Zerbi, Sarri o Simone Inzaghi. Insomma qualcuno che litighi e che si faccia sentire..
Questo è il mio pensiero/sfogo. Sono veramente distrutto, stavamo facendo bene, era perfino divertente vedere le nostre partite. Adesso siamo tornati a livelli da "muro del pianto"..


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

andrec21;2322763 ha scritto:


> 60 gol fatti, 18 in meno dell&#8217;Atalanta. Se togliamo i rigori, che c&#8217;erano eh, siamo a 42 gol su azione. QUARANTADUE. Roba da decimo posto.
> Si ok Orsato, gli errori, ma siamo in mano a una squadra di bambocci che pensano a farsi le storie in limousine o a registrare gli album trap, cioè sto valutando anche se ne valga davvero la pena di sprecare ancora il mio tempo.


Disamina perfetta. non puoi arrivare quarto se davanti non vali da decima


----------



## King of the North (26 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR;2322756 ha scritto:


> Ma smettiamola, facciamo pena da sempre!! Abbiamo una rosa di pippe al sugo che ha overperfomato in un momento particolare quasi esclusivamente sullo slancio di Ibra.
> 
> Non abbiamo chi segna, abbiamo 2 cc in croce, abbiamo un solo centravanti 40enni.
> Dove eravamo a dicembre 2019? 5-0 dall'Atalanta. Proprio come oggi, non ci sono grandi differenze.
> I nostri competitors hanno comprato Hakimi, Chiesa e Osimenh. Noi Tonali e Hauge.



Possiamo fare schifo quanto vi pare ma se una partita è letteralmente rubata non si può più dire? Se non dava il 2:0 sarebbe stata un’altra partita. Magari non sarebbe cambiato il risultato, ma sappiamo tutti che sarebbe stata un’altra partita. È stato un errore chiaramente voluto, in malafede. Durante la partita l’arbitro non ha fischiato almeno 3 falli su Calha dal limite del’area


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2021)

darden;2322713 ha scritto:


> qui se quel goal non lo dava poteva benissimo finire diversamente.. ci ha tagliato le gambe



esatto
e aggiungo che le azioni da goal dal Milan erano costruite anche meglio rispetto alle loro frutto di individualità senza gioco collettivo
ci mancava il finalizzatore


----------



## ilgallinaccio (26 Aprile 2021)

Pezzi di m....senza palle. Non ho altro da aggiungere.


----------



## JoKeR (26 Aprile 2021)

King of the North;2322797 ha scritto:


> Possiamo fare schifo quanto vi pare ma se una partita è letteralmente rubata non si può più dire? Se non dava il 2:0 sarebbe stata un&#8217;altra partita. Magari non sarebbe cambiato il risultato, ma sappiamo tutti che sarebbe stata un&#8217;altra partita. È stato un errore chiaramente voluto, in malafede. Durante la partita l&#8217;arbitro non ha fischiato almeno 3 falli su Calha dal limite del&#8217;area



Certo ma infatti il migliore nelle pagelle è Orsato.
Ho detto di smetterla nel senso che la nostra rosa è proprio questa: quinto-sesto posto.

Malafede pura.


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR;2322737 ha scritto:


> Partita identica nell'andamento a Torino-Milan del 28 aprile 2019, e rubata nella solita vergognosa maniera, al netto del nostro schifo.
> Fu la partita che ci fece uscire dalle prime quattro, proprio come stasera.
> 
> Donnarumma 2, meglio mettere una sedia al suo posto.. imbarazzante il 2-0 di Correa, come detto da tempo (e s******* da molti) bisognava mettere Tatarusanu da mesi
> ...



Oggi probabilmente non avremmo segnato mai e avremmo perso lo stesso, ma Orsato è inconcepibile. A che serve il var se non si annulla un gol così?
Che poi era in guerra aperta con Calhanoglu, non gli ha fischiato 4-5 falli.

In un mondo normale non arbitrerebbe più, invece gli diranno bravo e pacca sulla spalla.

Il calcio è diventato di gran lunga lo sport meno sport che c'è. Vero come il wrestling.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Aprile 2021)

Che vergogna ragazzi...
Ci toccherà sperare nel Cagliari per trovare il controsorpasso sul napoli altrimenti siamo MORTI.
Proprio come erano i nostri in tutti questi 90 minuti.

Poi lo scontro diretto con la juve...ma che schifo essere arrivati a questo punto,dopo aver mantenuto a lungo il primato in classifica.
Incredibile.


----------



## JoKeR (26 Aprile 2021)

claudiop77;2322815 ha scritto:


> Oggi probabilmente non avremmo segnato mai e avremmo perso lo stesso, ma Orsato è inconcepibile. A che serve il var se non si annulla un gol così?
> Che poi era in guerra aperta con Calhanoglu, non gli ha fischiato 4-5 falli.
> 
> In un mondo normale non arbitrerebbe più, invece gli diranno bravo e pacca sulla spalla.
> ...



Lo dico da sempre, la Serie A è una farsa. FARSA.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

E comunque grazie Milan, ancora una volta mi fai venire le emicranie e passerò un'altra volta la notte in bianco.


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (26 Aprile 2021)

sabato sera sicuro che ci sarà un nuovo carneade, come Iemmello nel 2018.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2322725 ha scritto:


> ti ricordi quando ripetevi continuamente che la squadra aveva le PALLE?
> 
> e adesso dove sono finite? ci han distrutto la stagione a gennaio quei 3 asini incompetenti in dirigenza.



Si pazzesco. Ci siamo sciolti come neve al sole.

Le tensioni hanno ucciso tutti. Finche si giocava senza pensieri è un discorso, quando il gioco si è fatto duro si vede lo spessore. Purtroppo è così. 

Ormai ogni scontro diretto è una vendemmia.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2021)

andrec21;2322763 ha scritto:


> 60 gol fatti, 18 in meno dell’Atalanta. Se togliamo i rigori, che c’erano eh, siamo a 42 gol su azione. QUARANTADUE. Roba da decimo posto.
> Si ok Orsato, gli errori, ma siamo in mano a una squadra di bambocci che pensano a farsi le storie in limousine o a registrare gli album trap, cioè sto valutando anche se ne valga davvero la pena di sprecare ancora il mio tempo.





la cosa positiva è che senza champions un pò di feccia se ne va. 

poi arriveranno cessi peggiori eh, ma io certe facce non le voglio più vedere.


----------



## Pungiglione (26 Aprile 2021)

Io sono veramente infuriato ragazzi, per il gol convalidato assolutamente senza alcun motivo logico e per i soliti problemi cronici che ci portiamo avanti da anni. 

Ora che siamo fuori forse i nostri torneranno a giocare, dato che le pressioni verranno meno. È evidente però che senza alcun progetto con il nostro navigare a vista non si andrà da nessuna parte


----------



## Route66 (26 Aprile 2021)

claudiop77;2322815 ha scritto:


> Oggi probabilmente non avremmo segnato mai e avremmo perso lo stesso, ma Orsato è inconcepibile. A che serve il var se non si annulla un gol così?
> Che poi era in guerra aperta con Calhanoglu, non gli ha fischiato 4-5 falli.
> 
> In un mondo normale non arbitrerebbe più, invece gli diranno bravo e pacca sulla spalla.
> ...



E pensa che questo è solo l'antipasto.....
Immagina per giuve Milan cosa ci stanno preparando!!


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2021)

Comunque il Milan finchè correva più degli altri, in primis perchè di testa stavamo bene, poi per la brillantezza non eravamo capaci di perdere. Oggi che corriamo uguale o meno degli altri, escono i limiti tecnici. E cosi si spiega il girone di ritorno.

Non ci meritiamo la CL, perchè non puoi giocare un girone su due.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10;2322834 ha scritto:


> Si pazzesco. Ci siamo sciolti come neve al sole.
> 
> Le tensioni hanno ucciso tutti. Finche si giocava senza pensieri è un discorso, quando il gioco si è fatto duro si vede lo spessore. Purtroppo è così.
> 
> Ormai ogni scontro diretto è una vendemmia.



ibra li aveva convinti davvero che avremmo vinto il campionato forse. e nel momento del bisogno questi son crollati e lui era a fare il valletto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2021)

hiei87;2322699 ha scritto:


> Il problema del Milan è che quando siamo sulla trequarti avversaria e il pallone lo hanno i Salemaekers, Leao, Calhanoglu, Rebic, Mandzukic e compagnia bella, io che guardo la partita so che posso tranquillamente distrarmi e guardare altrove, tanto non segneranno mai.
> L'azione in cui Salemaeker, in posizione ideale, cerca un improbabile passaggio invece di tirare, è l'emblema perfetto di una squadra scarsa, senza cattiveria e senza attributi.


Salamandra era uno che all’Anderlecht volevano spedire su Marte e lo abbiamo preso noi. Il City ha preso Kayky e noi stiamo a guardare... e quando rinasci così...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2322877 ha scritto:


> ibra li aveva convinti davvero che avremmo vinto il campionato forse. e nel momento del bisogno questi son crollati e lui era a fare il valletto.



....e in nazionale.

Quello che doveva essere il leader della squadra, ha deciso di preferire altri palcoscenici. E da li in poi solo disastri.
E prossima stagioe tra investigazioni UEFA, Europei e film Asterix si preannuncia ancora peggio.


----------



## Milanlove (26 Aprile 2021)

Finiti i rigori, finito il Milan.

Siamo una squadra molto caotica in avanti che fa una fatica pazzesca a segnare. Questo è il verdetto della stagione.


----------



## folletto (26 Aprile 2021)

Il calo fisico ha clamorosamente evidenziato la carenza di qualità nella fase di possesso / offensiva e di conseguenza oltre a segnare di meno siamo andati anche in sofferenza in fase difensiva. Stiamo veramente colando a picco passando da autostima alle stelle a pecorelle smarrite in campo e il mister non ha dato il suo contributo in un momento critico. Stiamo crollando, è finita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2322905 ha scritto:


> ....e in nazionale.
> 
> Quello che doveva essere il leader della squadra, ha deciso di preferire altri palcoscenici. E da li in poi solo disastri.
> E prossima stagioe tra investigazioni UEFA, Europei e film Asterix si preannuncia ancora peggio.



e dulcis in fundo un bel rinnovo da più pagato della squadra.

poi ci si chiede perchè han mollato....... ma cristo santo vorrei vedere.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Aprile 2021)

diavoloINme;2322569 ha scritto:


> Citando l'amico roten : finita.
> 
> La stagione.
> Io mi fermo qua.
> Sono stanco. Addio a tutti.



Non dire assurdità. Adesso riposati, ci sentiamo tra qualche giorno.


----------



## Ambrole (27 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR;2322820 ha scritto:


> Lo dico da sempre, la Serie A è una farsa. FARSA.



Non è colpa di altri se non abbiamo in rosa un attaccante con meno di mille anni.
Abbiamo puntato tutto su Ibra e abbiamo perso la scommessa! Non c'è altro da dire, scuse da cercare, arbitri da accusare.
La cosa grave è che la scommessa la abbiamo rinnovata. Per me Paolo ha fatto un buon lavoro, ma doveva avere il coraggio di non ascoltare i tifosi e silurare Ibra.


----------



## JoKeR (27 Aprile 2021)

Sono due aspetti separati.

Abbiamo sbagliato noi? SI.

Ha sbagliato l'arbitro anche stasera? SI.

Tenere separati chiaramente i due concetti è meglio di fare un calderone.


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR;2323066 ha scritto:


> Sono due aspetti separati.
> 
> Abbiamo sbagliato noi? SI.
> 
> ...



Non abbiamo sbagliato stasera ma tutte le volte che le casacche gialle ci hanno stuprato e siamo rimasti in silenzio.
Hanno lavorato in sordina?si sono lamentati tramite altri canali?beh non funziona, è più efficace presentarsi in conferenza stampa e sbraitare sulle malefatte di Maresca evidentemente. Conte ha appena vinto uno scudo in questo modo.


----------



## Ambrole (27 Aprile 2021)

Zenos;2323100 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo sbagliato stasera ma tutte le volte che le casacche gialle ci hanno stuprato e siamo rimasti in silenzio.
> Hanno lavorato in sordina?si sono lamentati tramite altri canali?beh non funziona, è più efficace presentarsi in conferenza stampa e sbraitare sulle malefatte di Maresca evidentemente. Conte ha appena vinto uno scudo in questo modo.



Conte ha vinto lo scudetto perché in attacco ha Lukaku e lautaro e noi è metà campionato che usiamo un esterno come punta centrale


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Aprile 2021)

Ambrole;2323064 ha scritto:


> Non è colpa di altri se non abbiamo in rosa un attaccante con meno di mille anni.
> Abbiamo puntato tutto su Ibra e abbiamo perso la scommessa! Non c'è altro da dire, scuse da cercare, arbitri da accusare.
> La cosa grave è che la scommessa la abbiamo rinnovata. Per me Paolo ha fatto un buon lavoro, ma doveva avere il coraggio di non ascoltare i tifosi e silurare Ibra.



5 goal segnati da novembre in poi. Questo è il contributo di Ibra.

Ma sembra che nessuno ne voglia tenere conto, ormai conta solo il personaggio.

Occhio perchè il discorso di quale sia il vero Milan si estende anche a quale sia il vero Ibra. Se l'anno prossimo il suo contributo sarà quello degli ultimi mesi siamo finiti.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Aprile 2021)

Ma quindi anche il furto di ieri è passato sotto silenzio?

Ottimo, continuate così


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2021)

Hellscream;2323216 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi anche il furto di ieri è passato sotto silenzio?
> 
> Ottimo, continuate così



La società del buonismo e del politicamente corretto.

in ogni caso, è finita 3-0 e praticamente non abbiamo mai tirato in porta


----------



## Hellscream (27 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2323230 ha scritto:


> La società del buonismo e del politicamente corretto.
> 
> in ogni caso, è finita 3-0 e praticamente non abbiamo mai tirato in porta



Assolutamente, che facciamo pena da mesi lo dico da altrettanto tempo, ma é inconcepibile che un episodio come quello di ieri sera passi così, come se nulla fosse successo. Ma ripeto la mia tesi, se questa gente non parla, evidentemente le piace subire questo trattamento e spero vivamente che ci si accanisca ancora di più.


----------



## bmb (27 Aprile 2021)

Hellscream;2323216 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi anche il furto di ieri è passato sotto silenzio?
> 
> Ottimo, continuate così



Certo, tanto la Lazio vinceva ugualmente. Infatti a parte i primi di 10' minuti di shock fino al 2-0 hanno passato la metà campo 2 volte in un'ora.


----------



## Ambrole (27 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10;2323159 ha scritto:


> 5 goal segnati da novembre in poi. Questo è il contributo di Ibra.
> 
> Ma sembra che nessuno ne voglia tenere conto, ormai conta solo il personaggio.
> 
> Occhio perchè il discorso di quale sia il vero Milan si estende anche a quale sia il vero Ibra. Se l'anno prossimo il suo contributo sarà quello degli ultimi mesi siamo finiti.



La logica direbbe che il.suo contributo il prossimo anno sarà ancora minore, visto che l'età aumenta.
Io davvero non riesco a capire questa cosa, per me è sempre stata una follia, poi ammetto che quando ha giocato, mi ha stupito, però NON PUOI programmare su un 40enne e nel calcio se non programmi, puoi metterci tutti i soldi del mondo, ma non combini nulla.
Ci vuole una forte idea di gioco e giocatori funzionali ad essa. Noi ripartiamo da una coppia di centrocampo stratosferica, ma attorno a loro cosa c'è?


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Aprile 2021)

Ambrole;2323235 ha scritto:


> La logica direbbe che il.suo contributo il prossimo anno sarà ancora minore, visto che l'età aumenta.
> Io davvero non riesco a capire questa cosa, per me è sempre stata una follia, poi ammetto che quando ha giocato, mi ha stupito, però NON PUOI programmare su un 40enne e nel calcio se non programmi, puoi metterci tutti i soldi del mondo, ma non combini nulla.
> Ci vuole una forte idea di gioco e giocatori funzionali ad essa. Noi ripartiamo da una coppia di centrocampo stratosferica, ma attorno a loro cosa c'è?



Per me metà squadra è OK, ma davanti è fin troppo palese che non vada bene nulla o quasi. Non abbiamo riferimento ne certezze. E anziche ripartire pensando a ridisegnare il reparto, rinnoviamo al 40 enne che sappiamo bene sia ingestibile e in evidente declino.

Ibra ha sorpreso anche me, io ero stra contrarissimo sia al suo acquisto che alla sua riconferma. Adesso sono rassegnato invece.

Sogno un Milan che va in direzione diversa rispetto a quella che abbiamo imboccato e temo che non lo vedro mai. Per anni e anni vedro che l'Atalanta ci svernicia e ci da 10 punti minimo in classifica. Ma sembra tutto normale, sembra che tutti cerchino spiegazioni fantasiose a questo che è un fatto: sono ormai tante le stagioni che ci arrivano davanti, tantissime.


----------



## Ambrole (27 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10;2323238 ha scritto:


> Per me metà squadra è OK, ma davanti è fin troppo palese che non vada bene nulla o quasi. Non abbiamo riferimento ne certezze. E anziche ripartire pensando a ridisegnare il reparto, rinnoviamo al 40 enne che sappiamo bene sia ingestibile e in evidente declino.
> 
> Ibra ha sorpreso anche me, io ero stra contrarissimo sia al suo acquisto che alla sua riconferma. Adesso sono rassegnato invece.
> 
> Sogno un Milan che va in direzione diversa rispetto a quella che abbiamo imboccato e temo che non lo vedro mai. Per anni e anni vedro che l'Atalanta ci svernicia e ci da 10 punti minimo in classifica. Ma sembra tutto normale, sembra che tutti cerchino spiegazioni fantasiose a questo che è un fatto: sono ormai tante le stagioni che ci arrivano davanti, tantissime.



Purtroppo la competenza è indispensabile. I tifosi sono quelli che si arrabbiano per l'acquisto di bennacer e si esaltano per l'acquisto di biglia, sono quelli che bollano subito kessie come scarso e lo vogliono cacciare, i dirigenti però devono agire non seguendo il consenso popolare ma.facendo ciò che è giusto. Rinnovare Ibra è completamente folle e sbagliato nei confronti di tutti gli.altri che ancora non sono stati rinnovati. È come dire "diamo la.priorita a quello che ha giocato dieci partite e che nel momento difficile se ne è andato a San Remo"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10;2323238 ha scritto:


> Per me metà squadra è OK, ma davanti è fin troppo palese che non vada bene nulla o quasi. Non abbiamo riferimento ne certezze. E anziche ripartire pensando a ridisegnare il reparto, rinnoviamo al 40 enne che sappiamo bene sia ingestibile e in evidente declino.
> 
> Ibra ha sorpreso anche me, io ero stra contrarissimo sia al suo acquisto che alla sua riconferma. Adesso sono rassegnato invece.
> 
> Sogno un Milan che va in direzione diversa rispetto a quella che abbiamo imboccato e temo che non lo vedro mai. Per anni e anni vedro che l'Atalanta ci svernicia e ci da 10 punti minimo in classifica. Ma sembra tutto normale, sembra che tutti cerchino spiegazioni fantasiose a questo che è un fatto: sono ormai tante le stagioni che ci arrivano davanti, tantissime.


Non riusciamo ad arrivare prima degli altri neanche sui talenti cristallini. Nella situazione in cui siamo oggi dovresti avere le antenne dappertutto, visto che i giocatori già formati costano uno sproposito. Ma se ti fai fregare dal city per una decina di milioni un talento come Kayky allora vuol dire che ancora non ci siamo... parliamo di un’ala destra, ruolo prioritario per noi, quello dove abbiamo più lacune.


----------



## iceman. (27 Aprile 2021)

7AlePato7;2323454 ha scritto:


> Non riusciamo ad arrivare prima degli altri neanche sui talenti cristallini. Nella situazione in cui siamo oggi dovresti avere le antenne dappertutto, visto che i giocatori già formati costano uno sproposito. Ma se ti fai fregare dal city per una decina di milioni un talento come Kayky allora vuol dire che ancora non ci siamo... parliamo di un&#8217;ala destra, ruolo prioritario per noi, quello dove abbiamo più lacune.



Tranquillo, abbiamo messo gli occhi su Orsolini. 
Tuttavia, mi auguro possano arrivare a 0 Thauvin e Vasquez a questo punto.


----------



## Goro (27 Aprile 2021)

Possibile che ogni big match prendiamo dai 3 ai 5 gol? Inconcepibile...


----------

